# Why Do Republicans Feel Compelled To Say "We're The Party of Lincoln?"



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?

I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.

Proceed...


----------



## boedicca (Nov 27, 2018)

Get back to us when you loons quit worshipping Obabble.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Get back to us when you loons quit worshipping Obabble.


First Rightwing response, no answer.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...


/---/ We freed your people from the democRAT slaveholders and preserved the nation.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Get back to us when you loons quit worshipping Obabble.
> ...



Again, you are sorely mistaken. I am not rightwing.  I am of the Leave Me Alone To Do My Thing faction in opposition to the Control Over Everyone Else one.

You Dem loons keep trashing the GOP as racists to cover up the fact that the most Racist policies in the country were created and promoted by Dems.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?


They are just stating a fact.   ....


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...


LoLing @ "We"

#TooFunny

So is that the sole purpose of Republicans all over the media constantly spouting this tired phrase, "We're the party of Lincoln!?"


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...




And LBJ enslaved them again..



.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...


Why are they seemingly compelled to repeat that fact over, and over, and over again throughout the media, when no one ever asks them to?

Why do you think that is Sport?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Why you mad or something bro?

The Republicans are the party of Lincoln

The democrats the party of the KKK 


*Shrugs*


Facts are facts.



.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Again, you are sorely mistaken. *I am not rightwing.*  I am of the Leave Me Alone To Do My Thing faction in opposition to the Control Over Everyone Else one.
> 
> You Dem loons keep trashing the GOP as racists to cover up the fact that the most Racist policies in the country were created and promoted by Dems.


When was the last time you voted for a Democrat?


----------



## whitehall (Nov 27, 2018)

It seems more like the crazy radical left feels compelled to remind republicans that they are the Party of Lincoln.


----------



## Timmy (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...



They are trying to fool the rubes into thinking that the gop ain’t racist .  Totally ignoring the history of “republicans “ .   They want to slander today’s democrats as the racists confederates from 1860 .


----------



## boedicca (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Again, you are sorely mistaken. *I am not rightwing.*  I am of the Leave Me Alone To Do My Thing faction in opposition to the Control Over Everyone Else one.
> ...



In November for mayor of Oakland.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Again, you are sorely mistaken. *I am not rightwing.*  I am of the Leave Me Alone To Do My Thing faction in opposition to the Control Over Everyone Else one.
> ...



I voted for Ed Koch...I think


----------



## Billy000 (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...


What’s mostly stupid about it is that they they like to point out that democrats used to be a racist KKK party without seeming to realize that also means Lincoln no longer has anything to do with the Republican Party because of the ideological switch.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 27, 2018)

Timmy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...



So how come FDR wouldn't shake hands with Jesse Owens?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 27, 2018)

Timmy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...




Well you are, the democrats are still the racist party, the north is way more segergated and racist in the year 2018 then the south is.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> *Why are they compelled to repeat that fact over and over and over on the media, when no one ever asks them?*


Simple

Liberals hate "facts" because it make them feel queasy and want to throw up.

So it's fun to watch them get nauseous when you tell them the "fact" that Lincoln was a Republican.  ...


----------



## boedicca (Nov 27, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...




The ideological switch is a bogus myth you prog loons promote to deflect attention from your own racism and racist past.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When was the last time you voted for a Democrat?
> ...


I'll have to keep a close eye on you.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Again, you are sorely mistaken. *I am not rightwing.*  I am of the Leave Me Alone To Do My Thing faction in opposition to the Control Over Everyone Else one.
> ...


/----/ 1972 George McGovern. That was the only time I ever did.


----------



## Billy000 (Nov 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Lol then why does the KKK embrace the Republican Party and the Democratic Party rejects them?


----------



## boedicca (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



If you stalk me, "I got a .45 and a shovel, I doubt anybody would miss you."

10 points if you get the reference without looking it up.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 27, 2018)

And whites of both parties still benefit from the slavery and apartheid both parties participated in.

Facts are facts.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> The ideological switch is a bogus myth you prog loons promote to deflect attention from your own racism and racist past.


So are you a purist just seeking the truth on who and who has a racist past?

Is that it?


----------



## Correll (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...





I generally see it brought up in response to crazy talk that slavery is still relevant, or that whites or republicans should feel guilty about it.


I think they are trying to say, "if you think there is any weight to be given to the idea of White Guilt over slavery, you should consider the weight to be given to the sacrifices of our ancestors, that died that you pinheads can be free"


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> If you stalk me, "I got a .45 and a shovel, I doubt anybody would miss you."
> 
> 10 points if you get the reference without looking it up.


I feel like I should know that line, but I can't bring it to memory.

So where is it from?


----------



## Correll (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





Who brought it up today?


----------



## boedicca (Nov 27, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...




The KKK is an eensy beensy historical artifact.  There are more members of the Jedi Religion in the U.S. than there are KKK members.

There are orders of magnitude more Racist Dems in the U.S. than there are fringe KKKers.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 27, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are they compelled to repeat that fact over and over and over on the media, when no one ever asks them?*
> ...




I know, they hate it so bad, that they are tearing down their own democrat monuments to try to hide the past


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

Correll said:


> I generally see it brought up in response to crazy talk that slavery is still relevant, or that whites or republicans should feel guilty about it.
> 
> 
> *I think they are trying to say, "if you think there is any weight to be given to the idea of White Guilt over slavery, you should consider the weight to be given to the sacrifices of our ancestors, that died that you pinheads can be free"*


That's a new one, but OK.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The ideological switch is a bogus myth you prog loons promote to deflect attention from your own racism and racist past.
> ...



Nope.  I am pushing back against the false narratives being spewed by the Left.  The Identity Politics which the Left has promoted for decades is destroying our country, so I will call shenanigans whenever I see it.


----------



## Billy000 (Nov 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


This is just you making shit up as you go along.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > If you stalk me, "I got a .45 and a shovel, I doubt anybody would miss you."
> ...



The classic movie "Clueless" based on the classic Jane Austen novel "Emma".

The Dad says that to Cher's date.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> The KKK is an eensy beensy historical artifact.  There are more members of the Jedi Religion in the U.S. than there are KKK members.
> 
> There are orders of magnitude more Racist Dems in the U.S. than there are fringe KKKers.


LoL!!! OK, nevermind my previous question, this statement answer it for me.






#TooFunny


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> And whites of both parties still benefit from the slavery and apartheid both parties participated in.
> 
> Facts are facts.



And blacks didn't benefit from slavery?

Your here instead of living in in a mud huts in Africa


----------



## Pilot1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Not this Republitarian. I want nothing to do with the dictator Lincoln.  Destroy the country, and its reason for being in order to "keep it together"?  No, don't think that was very wise nor "American" at all.  He was a power hungry, centralist, and created a collective state to rival the USSR.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 27, 2018)

Lincoln was a Republican if you are a Republican you are the party of Lincoln just like many on the left like to say or used to like to say they are the Party of FDR or JFK.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...




Run along race baiter, your crap is getting old. No one owes you an explanation.

.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...



Probably for the same reason they claim to be the party of fiscal responsibility while jacking up the deficit with tax cuts for corporations.

Or they claim to be the party of family values while being lead by Mr. "Grab them by the Pussy'.

Or why they claim to be the party of the military when Trump can't be bothered to go to Arlington on Veteran's day because he's on the phone. Or can't honor our WW1 war dead because his spray tan might run in the rain. Or made a call to the troops from his country club estate to complain about how bad he's being treated.

Or why they claim to be the party of religious liberty....while voting in hijab bans.

Its just the empty, nonsensical shit that conservatives say. They know they're full of shit. We know they're full of shit. They know we know they're full of shit.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...




Because the focus groups indicated the slogan "We're the party of Nixon" did not convey the virtus they were looking for...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Correll (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I generally see it brought up in response to crazy talk that slavery is still relevant, or that whites or republicans should feel guilty about it.
> ...





Seriously? I think you have been ignoring context a lot, if you have not gotten anything like that.


----------



## idb (Nov 27, 2018)

Republicans want to remind the Southern States that they waged war on them.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 27, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...




Absolutely not!  I have researched this subject.

The ADL estimates that there are 3,000 KKK members and unaffiliated people who identify with the KKK in the U.S.

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...is-still-based-in-22-states-in-the-us-in-2017

The Jedi membership for the U.S. is a bit more difficult as our census doesn't include it, but the U.K. does!   The U.K. had over 390K members of the Church of Jedi in 2001....  .8% of the population.   Considering that Star Wars originated in the U.S., even if only .1% of the population were CoJ, we'd have well over 300K members.

Jedi census phenomenon - Wikipedia

And in the words of a great philosopher:

*If it was so, it might be; and if it were so, it would be; but as it isn't, it ain't. That's logic.*


----------



## Timmy (Nov 27, 2018)

idb said:


> Republicans want to remind the Southern States that they waged war on them.



I wonder why all these republicans want to save all the confederate (aka democrat ) memorials!?


----------



## hjmick (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I generally see it brought up in response to crazy talk that slavery is still relevant, or that whites or republicans should feel guilty about it.
> ...




I disagree, there's nothing new about that post...


----------



## Staidhup (Nov 27, 2018)

Possibly because they are a inclusive party that recognizes success and prosperity are proportionate to individual effort.


----------



## dudmuck (Nov 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


The KKK was at its peak around the 1920s, perhaps 20 percent of white male population was in KKK at the time.
But more relevant today: _A 'New York Times' article reported exit poll data revealed one in five Trump supporters opposed the Emancipation Proclamation; February 2016 poll data indicated 38 percent "of Trump voters say they wish the South had won the Civil War" in specific Southern polling results; 2014 polling done before Trump's campaign took off demonstrated surprisingly similar responses._

But, as they pointed out, this sentiment existed before Trump.


----------



## Staidhup (Nov 27, 2018)

One should never forget the past, monuments stand as a reminder, good or bad, from once we came.


----------



## idb (Nov 27, 2018)

Timmy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans want to remind the Southern States that they waged war on them.
> ...


It seems odd when they are monuments to people that killed Republicans.


----------



## Correll (Nov 27, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...




I'd like to see how those questions are worded.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 27, 2018)

Compelled? what a weird thread....why do libs still worship drunk rich white men that kill their female passengers and boink their 19 year old interns?....


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 27, 2018)

Lincoln was the first republican president and currently many people consider Lincoln to have been a great president?  So why wouldn't republicans claim to be the party of Lincoln.  It is historical fact!


----------



## sartre play (Nov 27, 2018)

Come on, I live south, have relatives all over the south, much more open about keeping blacks" in there place" better lots of other places, but it exist every where just more under cover. the war as usual was more about money than being free.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...



What do you not understand?


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

Correll said:


> Who brought it up today?


Someone brings it up every day in the media.

I typically see it brandished when some Republican is in hot soup over some obvious racist comment and another Republican is on the media playing apologetics for them.

That's the only time I see it used.


----------



## imawhosure (Nov 27, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...




Good question...…...the same question we ask when trying to understand why Socialists, Marxists, and enviros all join the Left-)


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...


Just like the Democrats saying they are the party of the people.  Just like the Boy Scouts saying Always be Prepared. or the Commie Party who says we have taken over the Democrats next will be the Nation.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 27, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Because they are as fucking ignorant as you.


----------



## imawhosure (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Who brought it up today?
> ...



Racist comment is how YOU spin it, lol!  YOU are a phony baloney, so we think we should just ignore what you think-)

By the way...……………...how are those elections in Florida and Georgia working out for your RACIST rearend?

Not so hot, are they!

Americans are smarter than that, and smarter than you!  But that is ok, keep being dumb as a box of rocks-)


----------



## Correll (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Who brought it up today?
> ...





And by some "obvious racist comment" you mean a comment that is not racist in the least and the lib lie about it.


Admit it. YOu tend to dismiss what cons say, and don't really recall it that well.


----------



## Meister (Nov 27, 2018)

Marc, you don't want a discussion on the subject title of your thread.  You just want a bully pulpit to call republicans and conservatives racists.
You're a sad person.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...


fallacies of false Cause is something they are good at.


----------



## Timmy (Nov 27, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Compelled? what a weird thread....why do libs still worship drunk rich white men that kill their female passengers and boink their 19 year old interns?....



Who are you taking about ?  Kennedy ?  He’s been dead for like a decade !


----------



## imawhosure (Nov 27, 2018)

Correll said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



We do not CARE about Mark trying to paint everything as RACIST!  He is a PHONY-E-BALONEY, a TOOL, and a divider.

If he wants to see RACISM, he ought to look in Chicago where black kids are killed constantly.  But he won't, because it is run by his HERO'S, and they are NEVER wrong, right Mark...…..you PHONY!


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 27, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Who are you taking about ? Kennedy ? He’s been dead for like a decade !


Libs worship dead people...and kid touchers like slick willy...


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Nope.  I am pushing back against the false narratives being spewed by the Left.  The Identity Politics which the Left has promoted for decades is destroying our country, so I will call shenanigans whenever I see it.


What's "identity politics?"

Rightwingers are always using these made-up terms.

Can you define it please?


----------



## dudmuck (Nov 27, 2018)

Correll said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


According public policy polling, it says 38% of Trump voters say they wish the South had won the Civil War.  Which I would assume they just asked, "do you wish the south had won the civil war?"


----------



## Timmy (Nov 27, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Who are you taking about ? Kennedy ? He’s been dead for like a decade !
> ...



Meanwhile .  Cons back LIVING kid touchers . Like Judge what’s his name in Alabama.

And Willy was a womanizer by the way .


----------



## imawhosure (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.  I am pushing back against the false narratives being spewed by the Left.  The Identity Politics which the Left has promoted for decades is destroying our country, so I will call shenanigans whenever I see it.
> ...




LOL, listen to you, PHONY!

I seen another thread of yours how Trump can't get re-elected, lol.  Guess what!  Not only WILL he be re-elected, the House will flip back, lol.

We appreciate you being a foil, a fool, a tool, and a phony!  Your side is screwed, and how is that election in Georgia working out for ya-)


----------



## Meister (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.  I am pushing back against the false narratives being spewed by the Left.  The Identity Politics which the Left has promoted for decades is destroying our country, so I will call shenanigans whenever I see it.
> ...


divide and conquer     
 It's a tactic from the left


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 27, 2018)

Timmy said:


> And Willy was a womanizer by the way .


Two years tops......away from being a kid toucher with a cigar....yuck!


----------



## Correll (Nov 27, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



Nope. 
I wish the civil war had not been fought, and I still want to see how that question was worded.


----------



## Timmy (Nov 27, 2018)

Why was this thread moved ?  Oh yeah, cause it exposes conservatives.  So it must be banished !


----------



## Timmy (Nov 27, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > And Willy was a womanizer by the way .
> ...



Dude .  Monica was 22.

And trumpers complaining about Willy?  Glass houses....


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 27, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Why was this thread moved ? Oh yeah, cause it exposes conservatives. So it must be banished !


Click bait by angry snowflakes...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



"Enslaved them again"?  Really?  LBJ is the one that passed the Equal Rights Act and the Equal Voter Act. 

That is the reason that the Afro Americans vote overwhelmingly Democrat.  Dems gave them equal rights and the right to vote.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 27, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Dude . Monica was 22.


When they got caught maybe but...she was 19 or 20 when they started up....go ahead prove my point that you still worship him....LMAO


----------



## Correll (Nov 27, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...




20 equals kid.


----------



## Correll (Nov 27, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



A bi-partisan Congress passed both of those with wide margins.


LBJ was just the piece of shit that took the credit.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Who brought it up today?
> ...





And you claim that happens every day? You think you might want to reconsider that answer?

.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 27, 2018)

Correll said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...




ACA says you're a kid till 26.

.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...



Because we are the party that respects individual freedom.  Dems still favor human trafficking today, look how they support trafficking illegals through our borders.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 27, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/——/ democRATs filibustered the CRA and VRA - Republic got it passed.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.  I am pushing back against the false narratives being spewed by the Left.  The Identity Politics which the Left has promoted for decades is destroying our country, so I will call shenanigans whenever I see it.
> ...




It's the tribalism of pitting people against each other based on aspects of their DNA. This is the opposite of the founding values of the U.S. which put an ideology of liberty and inalienable individual rights above tribal affiliations.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 27, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...




That is a crock of shit.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...


It means that they are the soldiers in mindset these days (looking back now), that rode into places like Gettysburg etc to fight the Demon-crats who wanted slavery to continue. 

They reside everywhere now, because after the war the government occupied the south by keeping U.S. military installations all over the south in which was conquered by the U.S. military in blue back then, and this over the grey.

The blacks thinking that the south is still the seggragated prejudice south is just hilarious. The mixture of Americans United are everywhere today. Sure there will always be racist everywhere in America, but they aren't defined specifically by party, area, community or group these days.

You can only identify them by their characters, and by their speak and/or actions they take. They are not identified by state or community these days also. Thought you knew this by now.

Trying to keep the south as this racist area of the country still or trying to label republicans as these old time racist Demon-crats uh is just hilarious and laughable really.

So here we have people like the OP attempting to make us all dumb here, but it ain't happening... LOL

Quit making the south your Boogeyman or the republicans the same, and just join the union with all Americans no matter where they live in the country now, and start rebuking racism no matter where it exist in the country.


----------



## jasonnfree (Nov 27, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



And Clinton got serviced for free.  Trump had to pay $130 k for stormy.  Guess we know which president had more brains.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 27, 2018)

jasonnfree said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Free?...really?....it cost him his lawyers license and ruined his reputation forever....


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

Meister said:


> Marc, you don't want a discussion on the subject title of your thread.  You just want a bully pulpit to call republicans and conservatives racists.
> You're a sad person.


What would you like to discuss sir?

I'm all ears.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

Timmy said:


> I wonder why all these republicans want to save all the confederate (aka democrat ) memorials!?


I know...right? All these MODERN day RepubliCONS are saving, relishing and defending the so-called racist olden day Democrats by holding on to all these CONFEDERATE relics.

They don't even know how to pretend right.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Probably for the same reason they claim to be the party of fiscal responsibility while jacking up the deficit with tax cuts for corporations.
> 
> Or they claim to be the party of family values while being lead by Mr. "Grab them by the Pussy'.
> 
> ...


That seems to be the long and short of it.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 27, 2018)

Staidhup said:


> Possibly because they are a inclusive party that recognizes success and prosperity are proportionate to individual effort.



Huh. Then why do they keep electing presidents that were born filthy rich and lived a life of privledge....while disdaining self made men like Obama and Clinton? 

For all the empty lip service to 'individual effort', conservatives worship wealth. Like a god. And they equate wealth with virtue. And poverty with the lack of virtue. Pretty much the *exact opposite* of what Christianity tells them.

Giving you a lovely window into who their real god is.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 27, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



And that's why todays republican party is passing voter suppression legislation.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 27, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Dude . Monica was 22.
> ...



I doubt that, but 18 is the legal age to consent and Lewinsky consented.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

Staidhup said:


> One should never forget the past, monuments stand as a reminder, good or bad, from once we came.


If that's really the case, then why do you and your fellow *bitch-ass Republicans* always get your panties tied up in knots anytime someone talks about the horrors and atrocities of American slavery and Jim Crow?

Hmmmm...?!?!???


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

Meister said:


> *divide and conquer *
> It's a tactic from the left


What are you and/or the people you support doing to bring Republican Americans together with Democratic American sir? I'm dying to know.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Why was this thread moved ?  Oh yeah, cause it exposes conservatives.  So it must be banished !


Basically.

I didn't even notice until just now.

It's really a political issue, referring to how politics are played in the media.

However, I guess anything, at all, that touches race, MUST be considered black v white.

Alas, this is America.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> And you claim that happens every day? You think you might want to reconsider that answer?
> 
> .


Some Republican is always in hot soup with other Republicans running around the media trying to make up bogus excuses to maintain their support of them.

So no, I won't reconsider my answer.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> It's the tribalism of pitting people against each other based on aspects of their DNA. This is the opposite of the founding values of the U.S. which put an ideology of liberty and inalienable individual rights above tribal affiliations.


Do you consider pitting people against each other based on aspects of their ideology to be "identity politics" as well, or no?


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > And you claim that happens every day? You think you might want to reconsider that answer?
> ...




So tell the class, who outside this thread, that we would recognize, invoked it TODAY? While you're at it, give us examples for the last couple of days, wouldn't want to overtax your little race baiting pea brain.

.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> It means that they are the soldiers in mindset these days (looking back now), that rode into places like Gettysburg etc to fight the Demon-crats who wanted slavery to continue.
> 
> They reside everywhere now, because after the war the government occupied the south by keeping U.S. military installations all over the south in which was conquered by the U.S. military in blue back then, and this over the grey.
> 
> ...


So can you explain what would possess Mrs. Hyde to reference being too glad to attend a public hanging for no reason at all?


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> So tell the class, who outside this thread, that we would recognize, invoked it TODAY? While you're at it, give us examples for the last couple of days, wouldn't want to overtax your little race baiting pea brain.
> 
> .


Pretty much all my threads and posts are based on what I'm observing going in the world around me, including the media.

That should answer your question.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Huh. Then why do they keep electing presidents that were born filthy rich and lived a life of privledge....while disdaining self made men like Obama and Clinton?
> 
> For all the empty lip service to 'individual effort', conservatives worship wealth. Like a god. And they equate wealth with virtue. And poverty with the lack of virtue. Pretty much the *exact opposite* of what Christianity tells them.
> 
> Giving you a lovely window into who their real god is.


POWERFUL!!!


----------



## BlueGin (Nov 27, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Harvey Milk exploited and molested drugged up 13 year olds. And Democrats honored him with a stamp. Dems love the kiddie molesters.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> > One should never forget the past, monuments stand as a reminder, good or bad, from once we came.
> ...




Maybe because we object to you commies trying to rewrite our history. Tell me commie, when will you demand the government use artillery to blow the faces off Mt. Rushmore?

.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > It means that they are the soldiers in mindset these days (looking back now), that rode into places like Gettysburg etc to fight the Demon-crats who wanted slavery to continue.
> ...




I guess you're too ignorant to know that public hanging was used in this country as capital punishment from the days Europeans settled the continent till 1936. Public hanging has a very specific connotation, very different form lynching. Of course race baiters like you will try to propagandize it, totally disregarding reality.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > So tell the class, who outside this thread, that we would recognize, invoked it TODAY? While you're at it, give us examples for the last couple of days, wouldn't want to overtax your little race baiting pea brain.
> ...




You claimed it happens EVERY DAY, yet you can't provide ONE example for each of the last 3 days. I gave you a chance to walk it back, now I must conclude you're just another commiecrat liar. Carry on.

.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...


It means Republicans oppose slavery but have no problem with Jim Crow, black codes, and segregation.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...



It’s really hard for you to accept the truth about the Party of Lincoln setting Black Americans free. Are you to proud to admit you’re wrong or are you to full of hate to admit you’re wrong? Maybe you’re not smart enough? Which one is it?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 28, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...




Where do you see the segregation today?


In the blue cities.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > It means that they are the soldiers in mindset these days (looking back now), that rode into places like Gettysburg etc to fight the Demon-crats who wanted slavery to continue.
> ...


Public hanging of who ???? I'd attend a public hanging of anyone committing a sickening henious crime, and yes I'd be glad I did it.

Who was getting hung ??


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Staidhup said:
> ...


Now THAT would be the straw to break that ole camels back for sure.


----------



## karpenter (Nov 28, 2018)

beagle9 said:
			
		

> Public hanging of who ???? I'd attend a public hanging of anyone committing a sickening henious crime, and yes I'd be glad I did it.
> 
> Who was getting hung ??


All Death By Hanging Invokes Lynching
We Ran Out And Lynched A Bunch 'O Fellas At Nuremberg


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2018)

karpenter said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, and they deserved that lynching, hanging, death penalty or whatever you want to call it. Now, we all know that not all lynchings, hangings or such are legit, nessesary, legal, law abiding, right or just, but we all know this so what's the point here that's trying to be made ???


----------



## karpenter (Nov 28, 2018)

beagle9 said:
			
		

> Yep, and they deserved that lynching, hanging, death penalty or whatever you want to call it. Now, we all know that not all lynchings, hangings or such are legit, nessesary, legal, law abiding, right or just, but we all know this so what's the point here that's trying to be made ???


You Tell Me


----------



## Markle (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...



As you wish.


----------



## Markle (Nov 28, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> "Enslaved them again"? Really? LBJ is the one that passed the Equal Rights Act and the Equal Voter Act.
> 
> That is the reason that the Afro Americans vote overwhelmingly Democrat. Dems gave them equal rights and the right to vote.



Your ignorance is not at all surprising.


----------



## Markle (Nov 28, 2018)

Correll said:


> A bi-partisan Congress passed both of those with wide margins.



A wide margin of Republicans.


----------



## Markle (Nov 28, 2018)

karpenter said:


> All Death By Hanging Invokes Lynching
> We Ran Out And Lynched A Bunch 'O Fellas At Nuremberg



That is not true.  Try again.

*lynch*
[lin(t)SH]
VERB
lynching (present participle) · lynching (noun)

(of a mob) kill (someone), especially by hanging, for an alleged offense with or without a legal trial.
"her father had been lynched for a crime he didn't commit" · "a city full of lynchings and riots"
synonyms:
hang · hang by the neck · execute · put to death · kill · murder · string up · do in · bump off· knock off · slay · gibbet

ORIGIN
mid 19th century: from Lynch's law, named after Capt. William Lynch, head of a self-constituted judicial tribunal in Virginia c. 1780.


----------



## karpenter (Nov 28, 2018)

All Death By Hanging Invokes Lynching -- *To Our Left*

Does That Clear It Up ??


----------



## karpenter (Nov 28, 2018)

The OP Thinks He's Malcolm X


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...



Do you even know the history of the Republican Party, Marc?  It was started by abolitionists.  Lincoln was the first Republican President.  Why wouldn't they call themselves the Party of Lincoln?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 28, 2018)

karpenter said:


> The OP Thinks He's Malcolm X
> 
> View attachment 231276 View attachment 231277 View attachment 231278



Malcolm X would find Marc naïve and a "chump"!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 28, 2018)

Because like the GOP of today, Marc, Lincoln was a true Hamiltonian. A trustee in central government and central economic planning.

They're made for each other.

Where'd you have this thread posted before? It's actually a good topic, one worthy of discussion, as today's GOP functions true to Hamilton and his political and ideological heir, Lincoln, all trustees in a central government.

Lincoln himself was a product of that initial Marxist infiltration early in American political history, a lot of people don't know anything about him aside from his Presidency and that bullshit story about wanting to end slavery.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Why was this thread moved ?  Oh yeah, cause it exposes conservatives.  So it must be banished !
> ...



There is a funny set of standards practiced here.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 28, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> > The OP Thinks He's Malcolm X
> ...



No, he would not. I do believe that if Malcolm X was here today he'd be about the issues of today, not 1963 when he made the comments those like you keep repeating.


----------



## karpenter (Nov 28, 2018)

IM2 said:
			
		

> No, he would not. I do believe that if Malcolm X was here today he'd be about the issues of today, not 1963 when he made the comments those like you keep repeating.


Nope
It Was *1965*
After The Civil Rights Act
And Just Days Before He Was Murdered

His Quotes Are Very Topical Today
As Libs Have Perfected The Art Of Deceit
Haven't They ??

Now Say, "No"...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> No, he would not. I do believe that if Malcolm X was here today he'd be about the issues of today, not 1963 when he made the comments those like you keep repeating.



Unlike many vocal negros of today, Malcolm knew who the enemy was. He didn't want to crawl into bed with them like so many do today, educate yourself.

He's probably rolling over in his grave.


----------



## gipper (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...


Dishonest Abe was a country bumpkin and a mass murderer. No American should consider him anything more, but they do. Shows you the power of propaganda.

This works on the Left, as well.  FDR, Big Ears, and BJ Bubba are considered great today by many, thanks to propaganda and easily duped Americans.


----------



## Markle (Nov 28, 2018)

karpenter said:


> All Death By Hanging Invokes Lynching -- *To Our Left*
> 
> Does That Clear It Up ??



It clears up that you're ignorant and proud of being ignorant.  Good for you!


----------



## karpenter (Nov 28, 2018)

Markle said:
			
		

> It clears up that you're ignorant and proud of being ignorant.  Good for you!


----------



## IM2 (Nov 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



The KKK is not the only white supremacist group to embrace Trump.


----------



## karpenter (Nov 28, 2018)

IM2 said:
			
		

> The KKK is not the only white supremacist group to embrace Trump.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > It's the tribalism of pitting people against each other based on aspects of their DNA. This is the opposite of the founding values of the U.S. which put an ideology of liberty and inalienable individual rights above tribal affiliations.
> ...



No.  Politics should be the competition of IDEAS - a contest to determine what is best for the society which the political system supports.  The victory of one idea over another does not mean that the proponents of the losing idea are banned from society or killed (which at bottom, is the nature of tribalism).


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...




I reject your concept of white supremacy, which the highly racist SPLC defines to include benign church groups.  In reality, KKK style white supremacy is a tiny fringe group in the U.S.  There are more anti-semitic Nation of Islam members in the U.S. (20,000 - 50,000) than there are KKK members and UNAFFILIATED sympathizers. (3,000).


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


/----/Absolutely - we need to suppress the dead and illegal democRAT voters.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2018)

jasonnfree said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...




What a vile response.   Clinton abused a subordinate employee. Have you read anything about the impact it had on Monica's life?   Trump paid Stormy to sign a confidentiality agreement, which he respected.  He did nothing to try to destroy her life (which sadly, has been made much more difficult by her exploitive Creepy Porn Lawyer Avenatti).


----------



## AveryJarhman (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm assuming this is the Lincoln mentioned in the OP...

​
Peace.


----------



## blastoff (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...


Why do Republicans feel compelled?  Because we know to say, “We be the Party of Lincoln” is bad grammar.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Get back to us when you loons quit worshipping Obabble.
> ...


 That was an answer all right. The answer was Republicans are racist. 
 African Americans are second on their list of hate. Right after gays. But just before Hispanics.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 28, 2018)

blastoff said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...


 But somehow y’all doesn’t bother them.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 28, 2018)

They say the Lincoln meme as a way to pretend they aren’t racist. 

Funny thing about Republicans is they are racist and they know it but they also know that most people in the world find it to be a bad thing.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> No.  Politics should be the competition of IDEAS - a contest to determine what is best for the society which the political system supports.  The victory of one idea over another does not mean that the proponents of the losing idea are banned from society or killed (which at bottom, is the nature of tribalism).


Based on your answer, "identity politics" has no meaning then, as I suspected. Because we're always talking about ideas. They're just ideas you don't like or interested to hear, so you label it "identity politics", a made-up term for racist and people who defend racists.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> What a vile response.   Clinton abused a subordinate employee. Have you read anything about the impact it had on Monica's life?   Trump paid Stormy to sign a confidentiality agreement, which he respected.  He did nothing to try to destroy her life (which sadly, has been made much more difficult by her exploitive *Creepy Porn Lawyer Avenatti*).


This is a term that Tucker Carlson uses almost exclusively.

It's no secret where you're influenced.

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> There is a funny set of standards practiced here.


The standard of the right is hypocrisy.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Do you even know the history of the Republican Party, Marc?  It was started by abolitionists.  Lincoln was the first Republican President.  Why wouldn't they call themselves the Party of Lincoln?


Why are you holding on to something that happened hundreds of years ago as if it applies today?

Do you know their present?

Why is the Republican party the only party that's ACTIVELY suppressing the black vote?

Can you be honest about that?


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Unlike many vocal negros of today, Malcolm knew who the enemy was. He didn't want to crawl into bed with them like so many do today, educate yourself.
> 
> He's probably rolling over in his grave.


What do you think Malcolm would say about today's Republican party?


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


So then it is okay for the boss to hump the staff?....your undies are showing lib....


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Wrong.  Sadly, we don't have a dunce cap small enough to fit your pinhead.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > No.  Politics should be the competition of IDEAS - a contest to determine what is best for the society which the political system supports.  The victory of one idea over another does not mean that the proponents of the losing idea are banned from society or killed (which at bottom, is the nature of tribalism).
> ...




*sigh*  I specified the meaning.   You just don't like it.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > What a vile response.   Clinton abused a subordinate employee. Have you read anything about the impact it had on Monica's life?   Trump paid Stormy to sign a confidentiality agreement, which he respected.  He did nothing to try to destroy her life (which sadly, has been made much more difficult by her exploitive *Creepy Porn Lawyer Avenatti*).
> ...




I like Tucker, but that term has spread into the common vernacular at this point.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> *sigh*  I specified the meaning.   You just don't like it.


This is what you said "identity politics" was...

"*Politics should be the competition of IDEAS - a contest to determine what is best for the society which the political system supports. The victory of one idea over another does not mean that the proponents of the losing idea are banned from society or killed (which at bottom, is the nature of tribalism)*"

I'm saying we're already doing that. The "we" being the people YOU and your ilk, like to accuse of using this made up term "identity politics", it's just that it's ideas YOU, and your ilk, don't like. Therefore, because it's something that we already are doing/engaging in, the term "identity politics" is truly made up, because it has no meaning. Which is what I, and others, have been saying for the longest.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...



Well seeing Lincoln was the first Republican President mean it is the political party that Lincoln once belonged, as did Teddy and Ike.

Are you so narrow minded that you believe every Republican today is a closet or open racist?

If so then you are no better than those on the right that believe every Democrat is a race baiting Marxist.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I like Tucker, but that term has spread into the common vernacular at this point.


That term is only "common" in the farthest of rightwing precincts.

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Well seeing Lincoln was the first Republican President mean it is the political party that Lincoln once belonged, as did Teddy and Ike.
> 
> Are you so narrow minded that you believe every Republican today is a closet or open racist?
> 
> If so then you are no better than those on the right that believe every Democrat is a race baiting Marxist.


You're not adding anything to the discussion Bruce, you're just repeating what was already stated in the OP.

The question is *WHY *do Republicans feel compelled to repeat that tired old line?

Whether it's a fact or not, we all know that, so there *MUST *be a reason they're saying it.

So what's their reason for repeating it so often, especially when no one ever asks them to say it in the first place?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 28, 2018)

Marc still doesn’t understand that if one is racist no matter how hard he yells at them not to be racist, they will still be racist. Marc also believes that only Republicans may be racist. What a total uneducated dork he is.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



It is to remind you for many years the Democratic Policies of the past were to enslave you while it took a Republican President to free your ancestors from bondage of slavery.

Now let be factual had the South not did it insurrection slavery would have not ended in the South and in fact Lincoln was not forcing the South to give up their slaves before the War against the insurrection. 

So as you believe Lincoln was out to destroy the South the fact is had the South stayed in the Union slavery would have not been abolished in slave states but would not be permitted in new States or territories. 

Yeah, Lincoln was not the actual hero you thought and the South stupidity caused the end of Slavery while causing the most Americans to die in any war that this country has fought.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Well seeing Lincoln was the first Republican President mean it is the political party that Lincoln once belonged, as did Teddy and Ike.
> ...



Freedom of Speech.

I know you hate the First Amendment and would regulate what someone says because the truth bothers you and those like you.

As I wrote it is to remind ignorant people that the Democrat Party for Generations did all it could to hold those like you down.

Did you know Nixon was more liberal than Obama when it came to Healthcare for all and yet the Democratic party did not pass the Nixon\Kennedy plan, so it seem the GOP until Reagan was more progressive than the party you suckle the tit from.

I know you hate the reality.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Freedom of Speech.
> 
> I know you hate the First Amendment and would regulate what someone says because the truth bothers you and those like you.
> 
> ...


I don't give a rats ass about Nixon, he was the most corrupt POS we've had in Office, until the current resident.

Why are you bringing him into this anyway, deflection?

Your answers aren't making any sense either. What's the purpose of reminding us on what you said?

What *PURPOSE *does it serve?


----------



## deanrd (Nov 28, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


The question was about Lincoln. What are you talking about?  Porn stars?


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> The question was about Lincoln. What are you talking about?  Porn stars?


Isn't it obvious...? Deflection.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > *sigh*  I specified the meaning.   You just don't like it.
> ...




No, that is not what Identity Politics is doing.  ID is a tribal system in which you either agree with the ID concepts or you are evil and must be destroyed.  It is a RELIGION, not an actual political ideology.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I like Tucker, but that term has spread into the common vernacular at this point.
> ...




Tucker is not Far Right.  He is a Libertarian who does not support either the GOP or the Dems.

But thanks for playing!


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Tucker is not Far Right.  He is a Libertarian who does not support either the GOP or the Dems.
> 
> But thanks for playing!


That may be what he SAYS out of one side of his neck, but his ACTIONS are relay a different story.

He consistently finds himself in DEFENSIVE positions on Republicans, and in the OFFENSIVE position when referencing Democrats.

So, yeah, uhm....no.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> No, that is not what Identity Politics is doing.  *ID is a tribal system in which you either agree with the ID concepts or you are evil and must be destroyed.*  It is a RELIGION, not an actual political ideology.


Isn't that how Republicans currently view Democrats?

I want you to  be honest here.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > No, that is not what Identity Politics is doing.  *ID is a tribal system in which you either agree with the ID concepts or you are evil and must be destroyed.*  It is a RELIGION, not an actual political ideology.
> ...




Nonsense.   But keep telling yourself that if it gives you comfort.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Nonsense.   But keep telling yourself that if it gives you comfort.


I've seen those sentiments expressed here on USMB from self-professed conservatives/Republicans, so Right back atcha.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 28, 2018)

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong answer maggot.

_When blacks gave 80 percent of their vote to the Democratic Party in 1964, black activist Malcolm X called them "political chumps."
_
This is a quote from one of your favorite black sellouts Larry Elders.

So like I said...….


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...




Lincoln was the first Republican president.
Just like the Democrat party is the party of Jackson.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 28, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No, he would not. I do believe that if Malcolm X was here today he'd be about the issues of today, not 1963 when he made the comments those like you keep repeating.
> ...



If he is rolling it is because of how white racists keep  trying to misuse his words. 

*Barry Goldwater Declares That the 1964 Civil Rights Act Is a Dire Threat to the Liberties of African Americans and Will Create in America the Hallmarks of the Police State: Live from Lynnhaven Fish House CCII: June 23, 2014*

Barry Goldwater Declares That the 1964 Civil Rights Act Is a Dire Threat to the Liberties of African Americans and Will Create in America the Hallmarks of the Police State: Live from Lynnhaven Fish House CCII: June 23, 2014

The republican presidential nominee in 1964 opposed 2 important provisions of the civil rights act. Public accommodations and employment. This is what you disingenuous fucks never talk abut. Educate yourself.


----------



## karpenter (Nov 28, 2018)

IM2 said:
			
		

> Wrong answer maggot.


Nope
Right Answer, Worm

You've Said You Only Accept History From Black Scholarship
But You Could Rip Your Opinions
From The Top Of Any Main-Stream Liberal Rag

They Have Perfected The Art Of Deceit
And You're Gagging On It

Drone On
You'll Never See The Light
Because Your Mind Is Too Dark


----------



## karpenter (Nov 28, 2018)

IM2 said:
			
		

> If he is rolling it is because of how white racists keep  trying to misuse his words..


Nope
Direct Quotes

You Black Racists
Are Just Unable To Think For Yourselves


----------



## jasonnfree (Nov 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Oh so vile I am sez you.  Monica was 22 years old.   As far as her suffering....a matter of opinion.


----------



## karpenter (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:
			
		

> That may be what he SAYS out of one side of his neck, but his ACTIONS are relay a different story.


Because Your Mind Is Wired To Translate And Interpret 
What You See And Hear, Rather Than What Is Really There
Plain Language In, Gobbledy-Gook Out
That's Why You Can't Seem To Even Understand Each Other
Unless You Repeat Like Parrots What You're Told To Believe
Plus You're All Miserable By Nature

That's The Prog's Primary Affliction


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Was stormy and Avenatti after Larry Flint's offer if anyone that could bring Trump down ?? Why do they think that Trump poses such a danger to them ??? Never mind... Off topic.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Gotta tie all the gullables (in your mind) together eh ?? The break up of the gullables (in your mind), would be devastating to the agenda, and to the left.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Fuck you, the link is taking everything out of context asshole race baitor


.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Yeah, he's not considering the power involved, and how that power can be used in a very pervasive and persuasive way against a subordinate. Its wrong, but he is here trying to spin like crazy, but only he will fall dizzy in the end to his bullcrap.  LOL


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Do you even know the history of the Republican Party, Marc?  It was started by abolitionists.  Lincoln was the first Republican President.  Why wouldn't they call themselves the Party of Lincoln?
> ...


Only in your brainwashed mind do you come up with these things.  Malcom-x was right, and you are wrong. Period.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2018)

jasonnfree said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



Yes, you are vile.   Monica was the first global victim of cyber-bullying.  She was slut-shamed by hiLIARy and the Clinton hench-thugs while Bill smugly got away with abusing a subordinate employee on company time.  If you think that didn't hurt her, then your heart is 10 sizes too small.


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Do you even know the history of the Republican Party, Marc?  It was started by abolitionists.  Lincoln was the first Republican President.  Why wouldn't they call themselves the Party of Lincoln?
> ...



Can you be honest about Democratic policies ACTIVELY suppressing the black community for the past 50 years, Marc?  Malcolm X grasped what was going on WAY back then!  You're still clueless yet you use HIM as your avatar?  Like I said...he'd be shaking his head at your naivete!


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> They say the Lincoln meme as a way to pretend they aren’t racist.
> 
> Funny thing about Republicans is they are racist and they know it but they also know that most people in the world find it to be a bad thing.



You're EXACTLY the kind of white liberal that Malcolm X warned other blacks about, R-Derp!  You don't REALLY care about black people...you just use them as a political "tool"!


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 28, 2018)

jasonnfree said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


See how dishonest you are?....you know she was 22 when they got caught and you also know the relationship lasted for 2 1/2 years so she was 19 or 20 when the romance began...but you say she was 22.....that's dishonest and its the same tactic the MSM and CNN uses...they have programmed you well....


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> The question was about Lincoln. What are you talking about? Porn stars?


Its where the conversation led...so bite me....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Freedom of Speech.
> ...



I do not give a damn what you want because the only answer you want is someone to say they are saying it to cover up what you believe is racism.

The GOP is allow to remind you how you support the political party that keep you enslaved to their political party by buying your vote with handouts.

You do not like the answer because in your opinion everyone that is Republican or in fact everyone that does not vote the way you think must be racist.

Also every politician is corrupt including Obama, so crying about Nixon and Trump while you sucked at Clinton tit make me laugh at you!

Now why do you care what the GOP has to say seeing you see all of them as racist?

FYI, I see both political parties to be bullshit and will vote Green before voting for the political party you whore your vote for!

Now go scream racism when someone does not do what you want!


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...




For the same reason some people when they get caught saying something racist, will automatically say, "I'm not racist I had a Black friend growing up."  They think that changes things, it doesn't.  Best way to avoid being called racist, is to well... not say or do racist shit.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > The question was about Lincoln. What are you talking about?  Porn stars?
> ...



And your thread is a bait thread and you just want to tell those that vote GOP how racist they are and their political party is no longer the party of Lincoln. 

If Lincoln were alive today he would not be Democrat either.


----------



## Freiheit (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...


Why do you feel compelled to post inane threads whose only purpose is racist propaganda?


----------



## deanrd (Nov 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And yet, Republicans are 90% white and voted more than 90% AGAINST Obama.

Racists.  Obviously.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 28, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...


You mean like some Mexicans don't rape and a Mexican can't be a good judge?


----------



## Freiheit (Nov 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Are you hitting the Christmas cheer  too hard a little early?  Coherance is not your long suit in this post.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Can you be honest about Democratic policies ACTIVELY suppressing the black community for the past 50 years, Marc?  Malcolm X grasped what was going on WAY back then!  You're still clueless yet you use HIM as your avatar?  Like I said...he'd be shaking his head at your naivete!


Why are Republicans ACTIVELY suppressing the black vote Oldstyle? Are you going to answer, or continue running away from this truth like a bitch in heat?


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 28, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> Why do you feel compelled to post inane threads whose only purpose is racist propaganda?


What propaganda, is your brain, deriving from my OP? Please expound.


----------



## Freiheit (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you feel compelled to post inane threads whose only purpose is racist propaganda?
> ...


You have stated you have nothing to learn from a "white boy" so I will take you at your word.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Freiheit said:
> ...


Stepped right into his own poo now didn't he ??? Gotta love it !!!  Hmmm might be why he is oppressed or rather is it instead *depressed* from running around stepping into his own poo ??? LOL.


----------



## Markle (Nov 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> The KKK is not the only white supremacist group to embrace Trump.



Wow, relevant!  I'm impressed.


----------



## Markle (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > What a vile response.   Clinton abused a subordinate employee. Have you read anything about the impact it had on Monica's life?   Trump paid Stormy to sign a confidentiality agreement, which he respected.  He did nothing to try to destroy her life (which sadly, has been made much more difficult by her exploitive *Creepy Porn Lawyer Avenatti*).
> ...



Nah, it's in pretty common usage because he is a creepy porn lawyer.  He's been evicted, his client, Stormy Daniels, owes President Trump hundreds of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Markle (Nov 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> And yet, Republicans are 90% white and voted more than 90% AGAINST Obama.
> 
> Racists. Obviously.



But, the numbers of blacks who voted for failed former President Barack Hussein Obama were NOT being racist.  Got it!  

Why too did relatively so many more blacks vote for President Donald Trump than did for Mitt Romney?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 28, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...



The same reason they try and say Hitler is left wing. They want to have the popular people on their side, no matter how dead they are, and the unpopular people on the other side.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Cant be too bogus if two GOP chairmen admitted to it can it now?


----------



## Markle (Nov 29, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...



What does it mean to say Adolph Hitler is left or right wing when this is what was said by staunch Democrat President John F. Kennedy.







And this was said by Adolph Hitler.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 29, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What do you think Malcolm would say about today's Republican party?



Dunno. I'd be prone to hearing him out, though, whatever it might be. Given what I do know, we'd likely be playing for the same team.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 29, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What do you think Malcolm would say about today's Republican party?



No one has a clue, but one thing is certain, he wouldn’t have as hard of a time about being black as you do MarcATL!


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 29, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> You have stated you have nothing to learn from a "white boy" so I will take you at your word.


That's what I thought.


----------



## Freiheit (Nov 29, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > You have stated you have nothing to learn from a "white boy" so I will take you at your word.
> ...


You my friend made your bed now lie in it.  This "white boy" has far better things to do than converse with bigoted, know it all,racist fools.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...




What party did Robert Byrd belong too again?


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 29, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> You my friend made your bed now lie in it.  This "white boy" has far better things to do than converse with bigoted, know it all,racist fools.


I guess *you *told *me*!


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> What party did Robert Byrd belong too again?


Here's the thing that far rightwingers like you can't seem to get through your thick skulls...

Byrd admitted what he did wrong, recanted and apologized for it profusely.

You damn rightwingers don't do any of that...instead, you double down.

So....spare me your BS.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 29, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > What party did Robert Byrd belong too again?
> ...




I'm not a far right winger, so it is pointless to continue back and forth with you.

Keep indulging your divisive Identity Politics.  It's a great way to get people to support your agenda when you tell them they are evil and deserve to die because of the color of their skin.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I'll tell you after you tell me what party does Ken Mehlman  and Michael Steele belong to.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 29, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > What party did Robert Byrd belong too again?
> ...


Notice that boediccas question was just a diversion from the real point. That point being that the GOP admitted to abandoning their original ideology and concentrating on racist white males.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




GOP Michael Steel is not a member of the KKK, but I don't see how that is relevant to the thread.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Its relevant because he was one of the GOP chairmen that admitted to the southern strategy. So did the other chairman Ken Mehlman.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 29, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I'm not a far right winger, so it is pointless to continue back and forth with you.
> 
> Keep indulging your divisive Identity Politics.  It's a great way to get people to support your agenda when you tell them they are evil and deserve to die because of the color of their skin.


When you stop *talking *like a far rightwinger, I'll stop *calling *you a far rightwinger.

Deal?


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Its relevant because he was one of the GOP chairmen that admitted to the southern strategy. So did the other chairman Ken Mehlman.


Indeed sir.

Moreover, Michael Steel currently speaks, very much, AGAINST the current GOP's racism and race relations problems.

Just look up any clip on YouTube and you'll probably hear him talking about his party's problems with race.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 29, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > What party did Robert Byrd belong too again?
> ...



So tell me MarcATL what is it I need to admit I did wrong, recant and apologize profusely for? 

Remember, this is a two way street...


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 29, 2018)

GWV5903 said:


> So tell me MarcATL what is it I need to admit I did wrong, recant and apologize profusely for?
> 
> Remember, this is a two way street...


I didn't call your name. Why do you have a guilty conscious?


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 29, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > So tell me MarcATL what is it I need to admit I did wrong, recant and apologize profusely for?
> ...



There it is, right there, arrogance and you wonder why you’re viewed so poorly. You’re on a public forum and you asked for people to discuss. 

Oh I have no guilt, just answer the question, are you afraid too?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 29, 2018)

GWV5903 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...


MarcATL is viewed with high regard and respect. Youre the only one viewed poorly.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 29, 2018)

GWV5903 said:


> There it is, right there, arrogance and you wonder why you’re viewed so poorly. You’re on a public forum and you asked for people to discuss.
> 
> Oh I have no guilt, just answer the question, are you afraid too?


 GWV5903, your Trumpenfuher is perhaps the most arrogant person in history, and yet, I imagine, he's beloved by you and your ilk. Needless to say, I'm not too concerned by someone, such as yourself, claiming to have a poor view of me, because, well...look at your standard.

Yes, you are correct, I am here to discuss, and I love doing so, I also choose my words very carefully. My words are intended to give comfort to the afflicted while afflicting the comfortable, so if you have a problem with them then guess where that puts you?

That being said, let's review our exchange thus far...

I stated "You damn rightwingers don't do any of that...instead, you double down." In the context of Byrd apologizing for his previous racist views, policies, statements and actions.

It seems I have to break down EXACTLY what I meant by my statement,which was a general statement referring to when rightwingers find themselves on the wrong side of anything, and instead of apologizing, they simply do more of the same. Again, your Trumpenfuher is a prime example of this.

You turn around, and ASS-ume I'm saying that YOU did something. I didn't. Clearly. Then YOU expect me to respond to YOUR ASS-umption. Why are you doing this?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > What party did Robert Byrd belong too again?
> ...


Struck a nerve eh ??  The truth hurts don't it ??


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > karpenter said:
> ...



Wow!

So seeing I did not vote for Obama it mean I am racist according to you.

It is not because of his political stances or inexperience at the time but according to you it was because of his skin color.

If you truly believe the trolling nonsense you wrote, well I know you do and that is insane.

Oh, Obama mother was white, so call me a racist for writing the truth.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Do you carry his lunch too?


----------



## Godboy (Nov 29, 2018)

GWV5903 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...


Yes, when hes not carrying his balls in his mouth.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 29, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > There it is, right there, arrogance and you wonder why you’re viewed so poorly. You’re on a public forum and you asked for people to discuss.
> ...



Typical MarcATL afraid to respond, why ask and or insinuate when you struggle to stay on task? Diversion is the weak approach, it defines you adequately.

The sensitivity of the subject is too much to handle and yet you clamor for more.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2018)

GWV5903 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...


I had no idea he made you carry his lunch.  No youre the only one that does that.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Nov 30, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?



Um, that Lincoln was a Republican.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 30, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...


Everybody knows that dumb ass, so WHY do they feel compelled to REPEAT such a well known fact?

Answer me that hack.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I had no idea he made you carry his lunch. No youre the only one that does that.



It’s clear your reading comprehension is a problem too...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 30, 2018)

GWV5903 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I had no idea he made you carry his lunch. No youre the only one that does that.
> ...


Says the guy that obviously has no clue what "too" means

too
/to͞o/
_adverb_.

in addition; also.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 30, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > So tell me MarcATL what is it I need to admit I did wrong, recant and apologize profusely for?
> ...



So you're still to afraid too answer this question... 

You could use your surrogate mouth pieces Asclepias and IM2...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 30, 2018)

The Republican party of Lincoln is nothing like the Republican party under Trump.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Dec 1, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



If everyone knows that dumbass then why did you ask the question?



> so WHY do they feel compelled to REPEAT such a well known fact?
> 
> Answer me that hack.



Answer me this hack and it just might answer your own question for you.: Why do many blacks and liberals feel compelled to repeat the lie that Republicans are racist?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Republican party of Lincoln is nothing like the Republican party under Trump.


The brainwashing is strong in this one....

Now hurry on up and get cher selves some more of them thar classes where Joe Biden is gonna tell you more about how you "gonna be put back in chains" or the Hillbilly's gonna tell you all about yourselves better, because of course they know better about you than you know about yourselves.

And you know why that is don't you ??? It's because they're WHITE, and they must lead you because you can't lead yourselves. 

So after class, just get cher selves on down thar now, and pull that vote lever for them thar southern white folk leaders y'all loves so much.  Yeah that should do it. Biden wants to keep you in chains, and not the other way around. One day you will wake up, but it's doubtful.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 1, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...





Ghost of a Rider said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Because they are brainwashed is why. The worst brainwashing I've ever seen.  Might be close to Jim Jones brainwashing tactics used on them where the only difference is that the coolaid ain't poison because they gotta vote Demon-crats every election like the poor brainwashed rubes they are.


----------



## sparky (Dec 1, 2018)

*



			Why Do Republicans Feel Compelled To Say "We're The Party of Lincoln?"
		
Click to expand...

*
*Simply because they'd like their constituency to see them as something they are not

~S~*


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 3, 2018)

sparky said:


> *Simply because they'd like their constituency to see them as something they are not
> 
> ~S~*


That's the long and short of it.


----------



## Correll (Dec 3, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Republican party of Lincoln is nothing like the Republican party under Trump.




A lot has changed, but we are still the Good Guys and you dems are not.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2018)

i only take right wingers seriously about morals, on Sundays.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 3, 2018)

deanrd said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > karpenter said:
> ...



So if you voted against Obama's far left agenda...an agenda put forth by Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi...both very white...that makes you a racist?

Obviously!  (eye roll)


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 3, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Can you be honest about Democratic policies ACTIVELY suppressing the black community for the past 50 years, Marc?  Malcolm X grasped what was going on WAY back then!  You're still clueless yet you use HIM as your avatar?  Like I said...he'd be shaking his head at your naivete!
> ...



Bitch's in heat run away?  Don't quite follow your metaphor, Marc...

Actively suppressing the black vote?  Oh, you mean requiring people to have valid ID before they can vote?  I don't know, Marc...we on the right have this THING about obeying the law!  

So did you want to address Democrats ACTIVELY suppressing the black community for the past 50 years while they pretended to care about them?  Malcolm X grasped what they were doing WAAAAAAAAAY back then!  You on the other hand are still buying into the myth that the liberal elite really cares about the black community other than as a voting block they can use to gain or keep power!


----------



## karpenter (Dec 3, 2018)

Oldstyle said:
			
		

> So if you voted against Obama's far left agenda...an agenda put forth by Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi...both very white...that makes you a racist?
> 
> Obviously!  (eye roll)


Well, If Barry Had Only Been White
He Would Have Won Unanimously
By Every Vote Cast

Which Is What Their
"Only Because Racist, Racist, Racist" Line Insinuates

In The End
Republicans And The Courts
Let Him Slide With Anything He Wanted


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 3, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...



Conservatives, having  dangerously defective brains, don't see things in rational, reasonable terms.  At least not on most things. Lincoln is a problem for conservatives. 

On the one hand, when they speak of civil rights and the ending of slavery,(which they want to take credit for while giving NONE to democrats) they applaud and HAIL Lincoln as the GREAT REPUBLICAN EMANCIPATOR PRESIDENT who ended slavery. But, when they talk about the civil war, they call Lincoln the EVIL NORTHERN YANKEE TYRANT. Apparently, though  they profess their deep patriotism and deny it in others, they would dump the USA and move to the confederacy in a heartbeat. (begging the question:  if conservatives were confederates would they have a law DEMANDING the burning of the US flag?)

So they OPPOSED LINCOLN but want credit for his accomplishments. (and still have the right to say that slavery wasn't such a bad idea)

Interestingly enough I saw an example of this on  this board just last week.   What dirt bags.   That's why they vote for trump.  They ARE trump.

Can't wait for  their deranged responses.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



No, actively suppressing the black vote. The courts determined that. The republican party of today is the party of racists. Malcolm X would certainly not stand for that.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Oh, please...when you take cases to "courts" that you know lean far to the left and they give you the political result that you wanted...that doesn't mean ANYTHING other than our "courts" have become political.  Get back to me when the Supreme Court determines that the GOP is suppressing the black vote!  Until then your claim that they are is based upon a group of liberal judges SAYING that's the case and that counts for very little.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 3, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Malcolm X saw the way that Democrats were going to USE the black vote way back in the 1960's!  If he hadn't been killed by people who were complicit in that he would have been a voice raised loudly to point out that Democrats talk a good game but seldom follow through on their promises.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You don't know what X saw. Most republicans were in the north during the 60's. Today they are called the NE liberal elite by republicans like you. Or those hated New York liberals. And they are democrats. So just stop trying with me chump because I know what time it is. Todays republican party wants to take us back to segregation. And X damn sure would have seen that.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Just like a punk ass republican. If something doesn't go your way it's because something is too far left, not that what republicans propose is fucked up and stupid. I don't think the North Carolina, Texas, or Kansas courts are too far left nor are the judges groups of liberals.  So we'll go with what those courts have ruled.


----------



## Markle (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > What party did Robert Byrd belong too again?
> ...



Sure, he wanted to win the election.  Why else?  The Clinton's and Obama's also opposed gay marriage.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Oh, bullshit!  Malcolm X would have seen how the Democrats use identity politics to make blacks THINK the GOP wants to take them back to segregation and would have asked "What have you so called liberal Democrats actually done for the black community?  Are we better off because of your policies?  Are our neighborhoods safer?  Are our kids getting better schooling?"  Those are the kinds of questions that Malcolm was asking back in the 60's when this all started, IM2 and things have gotten worse for urban blacks...not better.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Will you still "go" with what those courts have ruled when Trump appoints more conservative judges to those courts?  Or will you then scream bloody murder about how far right they are?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



If they are fair and balanced conservatives, sure.

Roy Moore, conservative, christian, republican, was an alabama judge who stated he would like to criminalize gays and have them all rounded up.

Would YOU vote for roy moore?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 4, 2018)

anynameyouwish said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No...but then again...I'm from Massachusetts, an agnostic who has zero problem with same sex marriage!  Here's the thing that I'm always amused by, Any...folks on the left are always complaining about how far right appointees are by Republicans to things like the Supreme Court but when you look at it objectively?  The judges that have been moderate voices in the Court have been appointed by Republicans.  The judges that are appointed by Democrats on the other hand are on the far left of the judicial spectrum and stay there.  So who is really appointing "fair and balanced" people to the courts?


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 4, 2018)

anynameyouwish said:


> Conservatives, having  dangerously defective brains, don't see things in rational, reasonable terms.  At least not on most things. Lincoln is a problem for conservatives.
> 
> On the one hand, when they speak of civil rights and the ending of slavery,(which they want to take credit for while giving NONE to democrats) they applaud and HAIL Lincoln as the GREAT REPUBLICAN EMANCIPATOR PRESIDENT who ended slavery. But, when they talk about the civil war, they call Lincoln the EVIL NORTHERN YANKEE TYRANT. Apparently, though  they profess their deep patriotism and deny it in others, they would dump the USA and move to the confederacy in a heartbeat. (begging the question:  if conservatives were confederates would they have a law DEMANDING the burning of the US flag?)
> 
> ...


Powerful post man.

A little while back I started a thread called Do You Believe In Civil Rights?

Observe what the self-professed Republicans/conservatives/other assorted rightwingers had to say on the subject, they don't care for civil rights.

Yet, Lincoln is the poster boy, well, poster WHITE BOY, for civil rights.

You nailed it, they're saying at least two totally OPPOSITE things.

Which is another reason I posted this thread, and that one almost two years ago now.


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 4, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> i only take right wingers seriously about morals, on Sundays.


That's 1 day more than I do.


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Bitch's in heat run away?  Don't quite follow your metaphor, Marc...
> 
> Actively suppressing the black vote?  Oh, you mean requiring people to have valid ID before they can vote? * I don't know, Marc...we on the right have this THING about obeying the law!  *
> 
> So did you want to address Democrats ACTIVELY suppressing the black community for the past 50 years while they pretended to care about them?  Malcolm X grasped what they were doing WAAAAAAAAAY back then!  You on the other hand are still buying into the myth that the liberal elite really cares about the black community other than as a voting block they can use to gain or keep power!


Riiiight, right, the "law and orduh!" partay, right?

So, when it comes out that many Republicans in the Trump Administration has broken the law, you'll be agreeing that the book should be thrown at them, yes?


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Malcolm X saw the way that Democrats were going to USE the black vote way back in the 1960's!  If he hadn't been killed by people who were complicit in that he would have been a voice raised loudly to point out that Democrats talk a good game but seldom follow through on their promises.


You honestly beleive that you speak better for what Malcolm X stood for and would stand for today than black American descendants of slaves Oldstyle ???

If that's the case, then you REALLY suffer from the I'm-white-and-I-say-so syndrome.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > i only take right wingers seriously about morals, on Sundays.
> ...


they may be right, twice a day.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Bitch's in heat run away?  Don't quite follow your metaphor, Marc...
> ...


As long as you hold Democrats to the same standards...I have no problem at all with holding ANY elected official to the letter of the law.  Let me know when that starts happening though, Marc...'cause right now?  It's not even close!


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Malcolm X saw the way that Democrats were going to USE the black vote way back in the 1960's!  If he hadn't been killed by people who were complicit in that he would have been a voice raised loudly to point out that Democrats talk a good game but seldom follow through on their promises.
> ...



Oh, I get it...because you're a descendant of slaves you have the only word on "blackness" in America?  You still haven't shown me anything that the modern Democratic Party has done to help the black community, Marc.  Malcolm X understood what they were doing back in the 60's...you STILL haven't figured it out!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Since the courts that made the rulings I rerferred to were conservative, your question is stupid.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



No, it's because he's black and has to live in America as a black man and you don't.


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, I get it...because you're a descendant of slaves you have the only word on "blackness" in America?  You still haven't shown me anything that the modern Democratic Party has done to help the black community, Marc.  Malcolm X understood what they were doing back in the 60's...you STILL haven't figured it out!


Not me Oldstyle. You might have seen me post multiple times that I'm an immigrant.

I'm originally from the Caribbean, just  an American DOS ally. Therefore I defer to them on certain issues.

However, I see you trying to wield your I'm-white-and-I-say-so authority on my brother Asclepias. That's what I'm referring to.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So he has the only say on what's politically savvy for blacks?  Malcolm X pointed out back in the 60's that the Democrats were using blacks.  Was he wrong?  If not...then what has changed?  It's over 50 years later and his words ring as true NOW as they did then!  So debate what Malcolm X said...not that I pointed OUT what he said because the color of my skin has zero to do with whether the statement was or is right or wrong!


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I get it...because you're a descendant of slaves you have the only word on "blackness" in America?  You still haven't shown me anything that the modern Democratic Party has done to help the black community, Marc.  Malcolm X understood what they were doing back in the 60's...you STILL haven't figured it out!
> ...



Well, gee whiz then, Marc.  My ancestor fought in the Civil War leading black troops.  Lost an arm in the process.  Does that give me some kind of "authority" on what's good for blacks today?  Your whole premise is based in identity politics and is laughable!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



*"You still haven't shown me anything that the modern Democratic Party has done to help the black community.."*

They put a Black man in office with a Black family for starters. That makes them better than repubs off the top.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So was that "Black man in office" really a good thing for blacks?  Did Barack Obama improve the lot in life of blacks?  He broke a barrier.  That's all he did.  Donald Trump has done far more for the average black person in the US than Barry EVER did!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


It was more than good. It was a tremendous thing for Blacks.  When you see one of your own reach a pinnacle previously thought unattainable it gives you extra belief that you can do the same in your area of operations.  Drumpf hasnt done a damn thing for Blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Malcolm X would see through the republican charade you keep trying to push.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




No one in touch with WHite America thought that a black could not become President. 


That "barrier" had been reduced a shadow, by generations of national consensus in favor of equality and civil rights.


If you, or anyone else though it was a real impediment, they were fools.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


We dont have to guess. Here is what Malcolm X said in a speech in 1964 prior to the southern strategy being completed.

*"We won't organize any black man to be a Democrat or a Republican because both of them have sold us out. Both of them have sold us out; both parties have sold us out. Both parties are racist, and the Democratic Party is more racist than the Republican Party."*
-Malcolm X


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Trump hasn't done a damn thing for backs. 

Progress of the African-American Community During the Obama Administration


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Well, gee whiz then, Marc.  My ancestor fought in the Civil War leading black troops.  Lost an arm in the process.  Does that give me some kind of "authority" on what's good for blacks today?  Your whole premise is based in identity politics and is laughable!


I reject the BS, made-up "identity politics" trope that self-professed conservatives bring up, as it means absolutely nothing. What else do you have?


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 4, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> So was that "Black man in office" really a good thing for blacks?  Did Barack Obama improve the lot in life of blacks?  He broke a barrier.  That's all he did.  *Donald Trump has done far more for the average black person in the US than Barry EVER did!*


*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!!*


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Well, gee whiz then, Marc.  My ancestor fought in the Civil War leading black troops.  Lost an arm in the process.  Does that give me some kind of "authority" on what's good for blacks today?  Your whole premise is based in identity politics and is laughable!
> ...




If identity politics are going to be how we organize our society, then conservatives and whites get to play too.


What is good for the goose, is good for the gander. 


His ancestor lost an arm fighting for your ungrateful ass.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So was that "Black man in office" really a good thing for blacks?  Did Barack Obama improve the lot in life of blacks?  He broke a barrier.  That's all he did.  *Donald Trump has done far more for the average black person in the US than Barry EVER did!*
> ...




Instead of laughing, why don't you challenge him to back it up?

Rhetorical question. We both know why.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

During the eight years President Barack Obama was in office, black employment rose by roughly 3.2 million, or more than four times the 700,000 jobs added so far since Trump took office.

White House wrongly claims Trump created more jobs for black Americans than Obama did

If all things remain the same, at the current rate Trump will create about 400,000 fewer jobs for blacks than Obama if he serves 8 years. And Trump inherited a strong growing economy, not a depression.


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 4, 2018)

For the record Oldstyle

Even *if *President Barack Hussein Obama had done a terrible job, which he didn't, he still would have done more for blacks than any previous President.

For the simple fact of showing blacks what they can aspire to and making it a reality.

The fact that you don't, or can't really, fathom that is simply more evidence of your lack of understanding of the black experience in America.

You're the LEAST qualified to speak for blacks on, well...anything.

Capice?


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> For the record Oldstyle
> 
> Even President Barack Hussein Obama had done a terrible job, which he didn't, he still would have done more for blacks than any previous President.
> 
> ...





Whites are still the majority of this country. Do we get any credit for this? 


Rhetorical question. We both know you don't roll that way.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> For the record Oldstyle
> 
> Even President Barack Hussein Obama had done a terrible job, which he didn't, he still would have done more for blacks than any previous President.
> 
> ...



Amen my brother! Teach!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Everyone that has come in contact with whites knew that there was no chance that a Black person would ever become POTUS. What happened was a experiment fostered subliminal manipulation of the white population and it actually worked. I noticed that a couple of years before Obama became famous Morgan Freeman was cast as God and as POTUS.  During this period of time there several other Blacks cast as POTUS. This experiment worked on whites to a certain degree and definitely helped other races when it came time to vote for Obama.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism. *Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience* (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_

*Dr. Robin DiAngelo
*


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > For the record Oldstyle
> ...


Why would you get credit for being a majority? Youre still white and worldwide you are actually a minority..


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




So, in your view, whites, including liberals whites, were manipulated into supporting or allowing a Black Person to become President.


Got it. I knew there would be some bullshit reason why you would deny whites any credit, for anything, because you are a racist, but I was curious about the details.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism. *Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience* (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> *Dr. Robin DiAngelo*




Whites have been literally trained to think about race for generations.


What you are doing here is not fighting against white racial arrogance but demonstrating your own.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Its kind of obvious. I am not surprised you didnt see it. Youre like a dim flickering light bulb intellectually.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Sorry, I was talking like I was talking to a person, not to a liberal.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism. *Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience* (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> ...


Of course they have been trained but not with any complexity. This is why they (whites) suffer from cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Thats ok. I was talking like I was speaking with a conservative not a person.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Whites have been ready to elect a decent black candidate for quite some time.

I speak as a white, for whites.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I had no problem following your meaning. You're the confused one.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



"Whites have been ready to elect *a decent black candidate* for quite some time"

As a white how would know what a decent Black candidate was?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You have problems following the car in front of you when youre driving so I know you have problems following my meaning.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




How do you know? Are you white? Hoist on your own petard. Loser.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



His 40 yard dash time and vertical...Duh.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That white inferiority complex kicking in again eh?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

The Master's Tools Will Never Dismantle the Master's House


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Based on their platform, positions, agenda, resume, ability to campaign,  you know, the same way we judge White candidates.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Take you for example. You prove it everyday.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


But you dont judge whites the same as you judge Blacks. If you did there would have never been any racism.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Dude, I am white and a Jew. What do you think? You don't see many of us playing in the NFL or the NBA....but we do own several teams.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



White corner backs cannot play. Hence there aren't any in the NFL.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Except I have not had any problems following your meaning. You are the one confused by my words.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I think you have an inferiority complex. You make up for it by owning teams filled with superior athletes. My point was that your insecurity caused you to bring it up in a discussion that had nothing to do with athletics. I know its a sore spot for you.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You have major problems following my meaning. If you didnt then you wouldnt be so confused now.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I'm a fine example, thanks. And I don't support the silly claim that whites don't or can't think about race, with "complexity".


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




But I do. And there is not much racism, at least from US whites.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I agree man. I feel inferior. Maybe there is a safe space I can hide in?


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm not the one that is confused. That would be you. You are the one unable to follow a sentence's meaning based on context.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I agree. You are an excellent example of an ignorant white person. Glad you agree.  I didnt ask what you supported. I pointed out that you cant think about race with any complexity due to whites having issues with insecurity and cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The only place you can hide is in your ancestral home. The caves of europe.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Of course youre confused. Your so confused you are denying you are confused.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LMAO. What? You had me going until that one...ZERO pts from the Russian Judge. Sorry Assfaceias.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Except that I don't have those issues, and I am well versed on "race" as an issue.


You know it, but you are too dishonest to admit it.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No you dont. There is a lot of racism and its sourced from US whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You have both issues to a larger degree than most whites to be honest. You arent well versed on much of anything let alone racial issues. Remember I have seen your posts and they betray your ignorance and the fact that you are intellectually ship wrecked.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nope. Try again.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Sure I do. Surely you've noted even on this site, that I judge people by their actions, not their claimed skin color.


And no, there is not a lot of racism, as demonstrated by the easy acceptance of Obama as President.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No need to try. I've already proven the point that youre a confused, small, little, insecure, white boy.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



He gets 10.0. Your score is thrown out because you argued based on off topic bs. Sorry neo nazi jew.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I've only noted you are prone to insecure quips about Black people.   Whites never got over 39% in their acceptance of Obama which further supports my argument.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You cannot even take a joke? Sad. 

And how dare you question my unbiased Russian scoring system. I've told you 1000x, old man, you cannot convert racists. Do you think you can convert gays too? LOL.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your inability to admit that people you don't like nor agree with, especially when they are white, can be intelligent and "Well versed", 

is a sign of insecurity on your part.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Theres plenty of white people I disagree with that are intelligent or well versed. You just dont happen to be one of them. Matter of fact you have just used up your time with me.  I shouldnt even be discussing this with a intellectual subordinate like you.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




1. ONly with you and maybe IM2. And rest assured it is only because of my rule of treating people with the respect they earn. I sometimes have to struggle to do that with some of you more extreme lefties. I will not be held responsible for any such "quips" I made have needed to make to sink to your level.


2. ANd even beyond the high percentage that supported him, even those that opposed him, did so as they would have any dem lib asshole in that office, regardless of skin color.

If White America was a TENTH as racist as you like to pretend, mr. drama queen, there would have been riots and a mob attempting to storm the White House being driven back only by volley fire.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You have to be funny for me to laugh. You can't convert racists?

Explain this.

*My descent into America's neo-Nazi movement & how I got out | Christian Picciolini*


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Whites have been ready to elect a decent black candidate for quite some time.
> 
> I speak as a white, for whites.


Interesting statement, especially coming from you.

My question is, how are you defining "decent?"

Based on how people like yourself on USMB and elsewhere, reacted to Obama, I'm assuming you didn't consider him a decent man.

Hence my question.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Extremists are racists aren’t the same thing. You cannot convert racists. You hate Jews. Pretty sure nothing I say will make you change your mind.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...


Well, as a way of answer, let Me ask you this.  Why do Democrats and progressives feel compelled to say they are compassionate?  Clearly, they are not.  At least the Republicans are telling the truth.  The GOP is the party of Lincoln, though I doubt very much Lincoln would recognize or agree with the current GOP.


----------



## xyz (Dec 4, 2018)

Because they have "black friends".

Actually they do not, not as many black people in Russia. The Lincoln Republican/Democrats KKK stuff is heavily boosted by Russian trolls.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 4, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...



"
Why do Democrats and progressives feel compelled to say they are compassionate? Clearly, they are not."

When I see little kids in cages I feel compassion

When you see little kids in cages you laugh


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 4, 2018)

anynameyouwish said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Thanks for making My point.  Kids in cages engender compassion only when the other side is in power.  If your compassion (I just laughed a bit there) is predicated on what party is in power, it isn't compassion at all.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 4, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...




Thank you for proving my point;  "Kids in cages engender compassion only when the other side is in power"

Is true for YOU and most conservatives (or all) but not for decent people.  I don't care WHO is in power, I don't want to see innocent children put in cages.

long ago
40 years
I was sitting in a living room drinking and smoking pot with a few guys.  One of them, I didn't know  him, was reminiscing about being a machine gunner on a helicopter.
He talked about an incident in which he machine gunned a mother and 2 kids.

He laughed.

Was that you?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 4, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...




"
The GOP is the party of Lincoln, though I doubt very much Lincoln would recognize or agree with the current GOP."


Is Lincoln the Great EMANCIPATOR that you are proud of?
Or the EVIL TYRANT who you hate because he started the War of Northern Aggression?


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 4, 2018)

anynameyouwish said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...


I call BS.  If you were telling the truth, you'd have lambasted Obama now AND then.  You didn't.  You just decided to attack Me with a made up story about some guy bragging about committing murder while you were high (meaning what you remember is pretty much a fantasy at worst, questionable at best) and then trying to attribute that to Me without even knowing who I am.

Game, set, and match.   Dismissed.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 4, 2018)

anynameyouwish said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Good God, your one of those.   Buh Bye.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Bullshit.  I don't hate jews, but you are a racist jew who believes the same things as the neo nazis who hate you.


----------



## Correll (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Whites have been ready to elect a decent black candidate for quite some time.
> ...





Well, I certainly would not have VOTED for him, I did not consider his election to be any worse than say, any other liberal dem's election.

SO, it passed without any specific comment on it ie the black being elected.


That was my bar for "Decent" in this scenario.


And imo, the nation was ready for this for long before Obama actually showed up and did it.

Obama was no "jackie robinson" so good we had to change the rules to let him in.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...



The current republican party is the party of Trump. Lincoln was once a member of  the republican party 150 years ago.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Nope you do. Prove me wrong, loser. Jews cannot be Neo Nazis. LMAO. You're so dumb.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> For the record Oldstyle
> 
> Even *if *President Barack Hussein Obama had done a terrible job, which he didn't, he still would have done more for blacks than any previous President.
> 
> ...



Ah, so this is kind of the same thing as the Nobel Peace Prize Barry won?  He didn't really do anything other than show up for work...but he was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize!  Same deal with his Presidency.  His foreign policy was abysmal.  ISIS is the JV?  Then they ran rough shod over half the Middle East!  Nice call on that one!  His economic policies turned a recession into The Great Recession!  He signed awful trade deals.  He signed off on a deal with Iran that gave them millions of dollars and let them keep right on working on a nuke.  He pursued a strategy of identity politics pitting black against whites...rich against poor...left against right. 

Bottom line...if Barack Obama had been white and named John Smith...you'd be calling him the worst President EVER!!!  Capice?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> During the eight years President Barack Obama was in office, black employment rose by roughly 3.2 million, or more than four times the 700,000 jobs added so far since Trump took office.
> 
> White House wrongly claims Trump created more jobs for black Americans than Obama did
> 
> If all things remain the same, at the current rate Trump will create about 400,000 fewer jobs for blacks than Obama if he serves 8 years. And Trump inherited a strong growing economy, not a depression.



Unemployment for blacks is at a 45 year low under Donald Trump.  It's the lowest number they've ever had since they started keeping the statistic!


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 4, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Well, gee whiz then, Marc.  My ancestor fought in the Civil War leading black troops.  Lost an arm in the process.  Does that give me some kind of "authority" on what's good for blacks today?  Your whole premise is based in identity politics and is laughable!
> ...



Oh, you "reject" it?  I wasn't aware you had that power here, Marc!  Did you want to explain WHY you think my point that the Democratic Party is indulging in identity politics is "made-up"?


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> Well, I certainly would not have VOTED for him, I did not consider his election to be any worse than say, any other liberal dem's election.
> 
> SO, it passed without any specific comment on it ie the black being elected.
> 
> ...


This is how insiduous this thing is...

Jackie Robinson wasn't "so good [they] had to let him in."

[They] already decided to let ONE in, and picked Jackie Robinson as the chosen child.

That you choose to twist the factual history is not becoming.

It's insidious.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 5, 2018)

You obviously can't come up with that reason...which make your "rejection" rather pathetic!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



That is one of the problems with conservatives these days.  They cherry pick information and say that their cherry picking is "proof".

I guess they forgot about how much the country has changed over the past 150 years.  The main reason black people were voting Republican, was because Lincoln freed the slaves.  But, then the South started in with their Jim Crow laws, poll taxes and exams, etc., trying to suppress the black vote. 

Then, along came Johnson, who wanted to win, and saw the way to do so was to encourage the blacks to vote Dem.  He did that by passing the Civil Rights and Voting Rights Acts that gave blacks equality, and allowed them to vote.  Ever since Johnson, black people have been voting Dem because of that.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 5, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Yeah, because your side never does?  BTW, its been noted and proven that there really wasn't a shift between the parties.  It has been shown (For those who are truely interested in the truth) that both parties have evolved away from where they were in the mid 19th and all of the 20th centuries.  I also stated that Lincoln would not approve or condone the condition of the GOP today.

However, that does not change the fact that it IS the GOP that freed the slaves and it IS the Democratic party that created the KKK.  These are historical facts.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You are a racist jew who believes the same things as the neo nazis who hate you. You say the same  things about blacks they do. Not liking you isn't hating all Jews. Learn that.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Historical fact shows that southern republicans were in the KKK, that they formed the lily white movement to deny blacks political power, supported segregation, that the first black president was a democrat and that white supremacists support the republican party now.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Name one thing I say that they do. Back up your words, old man.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > During the eight years President Barack Obama was in office, black employment rose by roughly 3.2 million, or more than four times the 700,000 jobs added so far since Trump took office.
> ...



Black unemployment fell 1 point during Trump and 9 during Obama. Trump  has done nothing. You've got to do  better than this.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



No, you show me where I have made any anti semitic remark. Back up your words junior.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



When you said Jews are not a minority?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



17% in 2010? Wow


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



That is not an anti semitic remark. Try again junior.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Watching the funeral of Bush41 in Houston... I know that's driving you crazy all them white folks at that racist funeral, ohh wait the token Obama was there, now I know you're mad.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




You really trying to erase history?


What southern Republicans?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Is it not? What if I said blacks are not minorities? LOL. Silly old man.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



You can't erase history. It's just that most black people fully know the history of the republican party. After all, we were republicans and something caused us to leave the party. And it was not the promise of free shit

The *lily-white movement* was an anti-civil-rights movement within the Republican Party in the United States in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. The movement was a response to the political and socioeconomic gains made by African-Americans following the Civil War and the Thirteenth Amendment to the Constitution, which eliminated slavery. Black leaders gained increasing influence in the party by organizing blacks as an important voting bloc. Conservative white groups attempted to eliminate this influence and recover white voters who had defected to the Democratic Party.

The term _lily-white movement_ is generally attributed to Texas Republican leader Norris Wright Cuney who used the term in an 1888 Republican convention to describe efforts by white conservatives to oust blacks from positions of Texas party leadership and incite riots to divide the party. The term came to be used nationally to describe this ongoing movement as it further developed in the early 20th century. Localized movements began immediately after the war but by the beginning of the 20th century the effort had become national.

Lily-white movement

The "lily-white" movement within the Republican party after the Civil War.






Norris Wright Cuney

From the first days of Reconstruction, a fight developed not only in Texas but across the South between white and black factions for control of the newly formed party. As white GOP leaders sought "respectability" among Southern voters and a conviction grew that continued "black and tan" involvement thwarted expansion of the party, the lily-white Republicans began an organized effort to drive blacks from positions of party leadership. Though Texas blacks appealed to Northern party managers to halt the movement, lily-whiteism flourished because Republican presidents after 1865 wanted approval from the Southern white masses.

The term lily-white apparently originated at the 1888 Republican state convention in Fort Worth, when a group of whites attempted to expel a number of black and tan delegates. Norris Wright Cuney, the black Texas leader who controlled the state party from 1883 until his death in 1896, promptly labeled the insurgents "lily-whites," and the term was soon applied to similar groups throughout the South. Actually, an organized lily-white movement had begun in Texas during the 1870s, when the party was dominated by former governor Edmund J. Davis.

But once Cuney gained the national committeemanship in 1884 upon the death of Davis, the lily-whites started a concerted drive for mastery. Though Cuney was reappointed to the national committee at the 1892 Republican national convention, the black-white struggle in Texas resulted in a fractured party and the first GOP state convention without a black and tan delegation in attendance. The 1892 election proved a turning point for both GOP factions as Cuney aligned the black and tans behind George Clark, a conservative Democrat, in his fight with James S. Hogg, and the lily-whites nominated Andrew Jackson Houston for the governorship. Houston, son of Sam Houston and a future United States senator, received only 1,322 votes in the November election, while Cuney suffered a dual setback: not only did Clark go down in defeat, but the Democrat Grover Cleveland won the presidency, so that Cuney lost all federal patronage.

The Black Conservative: The "lily-white" movement within the Republican party after the Civil War.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




This really pisses you off that the party of Lincoln was the Republicans


The party of the KKK was the democrats .


Simple history.


.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You'd be wrong. But the truth is that jews are not a racial minority. There are people of every race in the  Jewish religion. And still the statement is not anti semitic. Once you get the nipple out your mouth and grow up, you'll understand that you don't get old by being stupid..






*Anti-Semitism *
The belief or behavior hostile toward Jews just because they are Jewish. It may take the form of religious teachings that proclaim the inferiority of Jews, for instance, or political eff orts to isolate, oppress, or otherwise injure them. It may also include prejudiced or stereotyped views about Jews.

Anti-Semitism
 .


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Not really because Lincoln was a racist.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




So you are saying Lincoln was a racist republican who saved the negros?


.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



How many Jews live in the US? Old man.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 5, 2018)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



"The party of the KKK was the democrats"


But the KKK were christians and the conservatives of their day.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



No. But Lincoln is.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 5, 2018)

anynameyouwish said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Your not strong with indentiy politics are you?


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




So a white man dies to set you free and you still trash him?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Doesn't matter junior. Judaism is a religion. Ask me how many Methodists live here and I'll tell you that Methodists are not a racial minority also. Drink your formula and get burped.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

bear513 said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Whites have used identity politics since 1776. Try again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Wrong. Religion and Culture. Stupid old man.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


.
That white man did not die to set me free. We still had to fight 100 more year and still that has not been enough. It's funny how you white racists are. If I say your asses benefitted from slavery or talk of reparations, then I was never a slave. But now the white man died to set me free. We're done talking.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




So in your world a black republican, Democrat set you free?



No kid white people set you free .

.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Wrong. Are you Orthodox, Conservative, Reform or Messianic? You do understand the Muslin religion is based in same Judaism you are, so are Christians. Silly child, you have much to learn.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



White people did not set me free. I know you'd like to believe that but it's just not so.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 5, 2018)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Simple history.

From a simpleton.

See how simple?

Was Lincoln a "confederate"?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 5, 2018)

deanrd said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




It really does piss you off that you were on the wrong side of history doesn't it?


That's why you have to tear down all your Democrat monuments..


Hey look at this why no democrat carved in stone?



There has to be a reason?


----------



## deanrd (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


FACT CHECK: Did Abraham Lincoln Express Opposition to Racial Equality?

During the Civil War, Foner says, Lincoln’s views evolved radically as he was exposed to black people such as Frederick Douglass, who were far more talented than he had assumed, and as the efforts of freed slaves in the Union army earned them, in Lincoln’s view, the right to citizenship.

Just before his death, Lincoln gave a speech in which he mentioned the possibility of giving black Union soldiers and wealthy black elites the right to vote, in direct contradiction to his 1858 remarks.

-------------------------

The problem is today's Republicans don't evolve.

They still believe the earth is only thousands of years old and we were shimmered into being from dirt.  I suspect Lincoln believed the same exact nonsense.  The world has evolved since then.  Republicans have actually gone backwards.

The majority of Republicans say colleges are bad for America (yes, really)


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yet Nazis targeted Jews. Go figure. Don’t change the subject. Jews are hated for their culture as much as their religion. Why do you hate them?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 5, 2018)

deanrd said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Translation~ you are a republican.


.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

deanrd said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



But he did not die to free the slaves.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 5, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



And whites have targeted us for going on 400 years. Now you really need to quit accusing me of something I don't do.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So he died because he had a bad hair day and Democrat booth didn't like it?


.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why fight, just get on a plane or boat back to Africa ?? If it's so bad here, what in the heck are you waiting for ??  Oh thatst right, you don't really like what you see in your so called home country, and so you would rather stay here and whine forever ??


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Why would whites target the inventors of math and Walmart?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Black unemployment has fallen to historic levels under Trump DESPITE the Fed raising interest rates 5 times since Trump was elected.  That's an amazing accomplishment that you economics challenged liberals don't seem to grasp!  Barry only had one rate increase by the Fed from the time he was elected until when Trump was elected!  That's the Fed signaling that the economy is still so weak that it can't handle even a small increase in the Fed rate.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 5, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Exactly, blacks should just row their big butt back to Africa and start their own chain of Africa fried chicken.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 5, 2018)

bear513 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 5, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Now you know how I feel and Jews have been persecuted for 4K yrs. Who do you think built the Pyramids?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 5, 2018)

What you also don't want to discuss is that the gap between white unemployment and black unemployment has shrunk to it's lowest level ever under Donald Trump!  That is the primary indicator that Trump wasn't simply blowing smoke when he asked black voters before the election to "give him a chance" and he'd deliver for them in ways that Obama never did!


----------



## deanrd (Dec 5, 2018)

Somehow these racist Confederates keep ignoring this fact:






They should listen to Steve Bannon and embrace their racism.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The Republican party of Lincoln is nothing like the Republican party under Trump.
> ...



Both parties are corrupt. And the current president is not "A


Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Not my argument, however, it has been shown in this forum before how the current president has been the beneficiary of accomplishments by the previous president that were already in place when he took office. 


If there is one thing that this current administrations legacy will be highlighted by, is it's level of corruption.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have a very difficult time believing that a person who made the statement in a different thread that stated:

"Affirmative Action was created to discriminate against white people, because of past discrimination against blacks"

Has even a minimal ability to think about race with complexity.

That is one of the most ignorant statements that I have ever read in ANY forum, and the reason why I will not ever waste another word again  talking to that person.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So what if you say Blacks are not a minority? We arent. There are way more Black people on the planet than whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Pretty sure he is saying Lincoln was a racist republican that wanted to stick it to the inbred confederates. If he really wanted to save Black people he would have freed all the enslaved immediately, not just the ones in the south and he would have never tried to make slavery a permanent amendment in the constitution.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And you know this information why ???


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Because its my business to know it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Lincoln did not "save" nor care about the welfare of any so called "negros". That is a fable that has romanticized Lincolns legacy over time.

His primary intent was to preserve the union.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then why do you always complain?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you have exact stats?


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I certainly would not have VOTED for him, I did not consider his election to be any worse than say, any other liberal dem's election.
> ...




If you say so, I'm not really up on the Jackie Robinson story.


BUT that only reinforces my point. 

This was not something that Obama did, it was something that whites did. They stopped discriminating against black candidates.


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> If you say so, I'm not really up on the Jackie Robinson story.
> 
> 
> BUT that only reinforces my point.
> ...


It's not about what I say, it's about what happened.

Why do you twist the history in order to lessen the evil of what took place?

That is insidious.


----------



## Defiant1 (Dec 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > If you say so, I'm not really up on the Jackie Robinson story.
> ...




Evil????


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Whites are tired of being discriminated against for your ungrateful ass.

That might not be complex, but it is true.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Too bad. If whites werent such fuckups globally as well as here in the US more people of color would tolerate you.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > If you say so, I'm not really up on the Jackie Robinson story.
> ...





I've not read up on the Jackie Robinson story, because I really don't care.

I referenced that way I had heard about it.

If I got it wrong, it was not intentional. 


So give it a rest, drama queen.



My point stands, Obama was not some "Jackie Robinson" as you claim FALSELY presented as some massive qualified person who breaks down barriers due to his greatness.


It was whites who were judged Obama on his merits, such as they were and did NOT discriminate against him as their ancestors would have done.


That is whites NOT being racist.


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





We don't want or care about your tolerance. 


We care about the abuse of a oppressive and stupidly run government.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If you didnt care about our tolerance you wouldnt whine all the time to us about how we dont like you or claim you are being discriminated against. Your problem is that you are just another low hanging fruit white boy that is angry he has to actually get up and go get his white privilege.


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




1. Your inability to distinguish between "like" and "discrimination" is noted and laughed at. LOL!

2. You are a moron if you assume I had "white privilege".


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Your lack of reading comprehension is noted and laughed at.  

You are a whiny white boy that absolutely needs his white privilege.


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I'm a pissed off middle aged white man, who has worked hard for everything I have, and I have a fair amount.


YOu are a fool.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 6, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


 Parties are made up of human beings. They’re not going to be perfect. The real difference here is that the Democratic Party is an inclusive party that is still growing. The Republican Party is a racist party of white nationalist and suprimacists.

Republicans give a bad name to everybody in politics.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Youre a weak white boy that has no concept of hard work and you have nothing. If you had something you wouldnt be whining and you wouldnt be pissed off. 

You are a fraud and lazy white boy.


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I can have stuff and still be pissed off at injustice aimed at my people.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm actually quite grateful. For having had good parents, a great career before retiring. a good wife, a nice home and good health.

But as far as weak. small minded individuals like you,  who have anger issues as well as a persecution complex, I feel no empathy for you and your psychosis.

If you had EVER experienced REAL discrimination, in the form that I have actually seen it, you would either be sucking your thumb in the fetal position, or committ suicide.

I don't give a damn what you're "tired of".

That's YOU'RE problem, not mine.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You silly clown. The only thing you can be pissed off about is nature.  Its not our fault you are a weak design. Look at you all mad because youre white and you feel like a victim.


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





It is now. But someday, when enough whites wake up, it will be your problem when we stop putting up with that shit.


----------



## Correll (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




The discrimination that is allowed, if not mandated by law, is not "nature". It is bad national policy.


As you well know, your racist idiocy to the contrary.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Would you please share with moi, your resident Jewish compadre?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Where is it exactly that one goes to "get" their white privilege, Milkweed?  (eye roll)


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Interesting...you seem to think that whites are "weak" yet somehow we have managed to oppress you strong black folks for all these years?  How does that work?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 6, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Written law and policy.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Putting up with what? A more  fair and level playing field for all? And not just "your people"?
You're problem is that you are angry that it is not the pre civil rights era, when it was the law that even  the  best black citizen was still not considered  as good as the lowest white one.

What is "your problem", will stay your problem and by the time the rest of your RAW's "wake up", America will be predominantly "Brown"

Better encourage your youngins to start brushing up on their Spanish.....or move to Iceland.

The population there is 98% white. You could be around "your people" in abundance.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



There is no discrimination. Those like you who believe that any success by someone who is non white, comes at the expense of one of "your people"  is the problem.


----------



## EGR one (Dec 6, 2018)

deanrd said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You give a bad name to intelligent people of all ilks.  The real difference here is that the Democrat Party is the party of the ignorant.  Those looking for a free lunch at someone else's expense.  The party that is very generous with other people's money.  The party that takes umbrage at the people who do not want them to be generous with other people's money.  And, the Democrats are the party that pits various ethnic, religious, and other interest groups against each other.

It is not Republicans who demonize old White men in order to curry favor with other demographics.


----------



## EGR one (Dec 6, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Don't get too giddy thinking about the demise of White people.  Blacks will still be the smallest minority behind Whites and Browns.  Then, you will know what real racism feels like.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 6, 2018)

EGR one said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I am not "giddy" over the demise of anyone.   Furthermore. I already know what "real racism" is like. 

Do you?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Thats insider information. Sorry homes.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There is no discrimination against whites you silly clown. I was talking about nature dealing you a genetically horrible hand.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Other whites with resources, opportunities, and openings.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Disease, better weapons, and lying.  See whites think these things are virtues but they are all signs of weakness.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 6, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Its all just the typical white boy whining that Coral is known for.  He was good when whites had centuries of legislated head starts and AA but once someone told him it was illegal to discriminate against other races he started crying.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



NP


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



He has no clue what real discrimination is. But claims to be a "victim" of it. Then has the nerve to say "wait until other white people wake up"

In this thread he has outed hinself as nothing more than a common stormfronter.

That fact alone prohibits him from viewing race with complexity.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 6, 2018)

EGR one said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Those old white men demonize themslves. The the rest of your post is repeated garbage from lard ass Limbaugh. The only expertise that blimp has is knowing the difference between a Chinese buffet and Golden Corral.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Those old white men demonize themslves.



Do you believe old white men are the only population of American citizens demonizing themselves?

*VIDEOS DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMICIDAL SUICIDAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS *(age- restricted)


In my opinion, the APPARENT 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims appearing in these recordings UNKNOWINGLY are providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s oppressive, multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Sadly, each of the apparent emotionally or mentally ill suicidal/homicidal thinking Americans (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) appearing in these horrifying recordings are exhibiting self, people and community harming behaviors that I, as well as a growing number of my responsible, caring American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible, peaceful black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.

Peace.


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 6, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> Evil????


American Racism, Jim Crow and bigotry is pure, unadulterated, raw evil. Yes.


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> I've not read up on the Jackie Robinson story, because I really don't care.
> 
> I referenced that way I had heard about it.
> 
> ...


So now you're ADMITTING that President Barrack Hussein Obama was elected as POTUS solely on MERIT. Yes?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 6, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Do you believe old white men are the only population of American citizens demonizing themselves?



Yes I do. You don't want to get down and into the trenches to discuss the overall effects of white racism upon blacks. It's easier for simple minded black dummies like you and that Oshay D. Jackson punk to buy into the white narrative than to think for your selves. Next thing you'll be telling us is that drapetomania has returned to the black community. You are an irresponsible black idiot who is miseducating whites and keeping them ignorant of the problem.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2018)

As conservatives embrace the confederacy...Lincoln has become a villain


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 6, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions

IM2 replies to Avery, "You are an irresponsible black idiot who is miseducating whites and keeping them ignorant of the problem."

Hello again, IM2. Do you believe Dr. Stacey Patton, Ph.D is a "black idiot" for writing about and promoting her book revealing research into SYSTEMIC, as well as murderous Child Abuse?


​
Author and VIOLENCE researcher Dr. Stacey Patton, Ph.D, STOP BEATING, ASSAULTING, ABUSING, MALTREATING BLACK or AFRICAN AMERICAN CHILDREN!!!

I would like to learn if you, as well as our American neighbors are familiar with author and violence researcher, as well as 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, Dr. Stacey Patton, Ph.D, and her extensive research into potentially life scarring, as well as deadly domestic violence committed against American children and teens, aka our Nation's most precious and cherished assets?

The following are quotes and excerpts from college professor and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Dr. Stacey Patton's book *"Spare the Kids: Why Whupping Children Won't Save Black America"*, as well as Dr. Patton's public interviews.

How about sparing the kid and not using the rod?

"I would have never been able to do this work if I had come into this world with a mother who stayed, who nurtured me in a healthy way." ~Professor Stacey Patton

The Undefeated: 'Are there any concepts in your book that may be new to readers?'

Dr. Patton: "I think that some of the data. For example, in the past 10 years, if you look at the annual child maltreatment reports that are put out by the Association for Children and Families, African-Americans have killed over 3,600 children.

A lot of people will say, ‘It’s better for me to whup my child than the police,’ but when you look at the data, yes, we’ve seen instances of state violence against unarmed black children, but when you look at the data for the past 10 years, African-Americans kill an average of 360 children a year.

*If you line that up against the police killings, it pales in comparison. *African-American children are more at risk of being assaulted, physically injured or killed by their own parents than by the police. There’s that."

"In 2015, black kids had the highest rate of abuse and neglect, at 14.5 per 1,000 children, compared with 8.1 per 1,000 for white children, according to the Children’s Bureau, part of the Department of Health and Human Services."

"More than 3,600 black children in the United States have died as a result of maltreatment in the past decade, a rate three times higher than for all other racial groups. 

Suicide rates among elementary-age black children have nearly doubled since the 1990s, while the rates for white children have fallen, according to a 2015 report from the Journal of the American Medical Association.”"

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 6, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*

IM2 wrote, *"It's easier for simple minded black dummies like you and that Oshay D. Jackson punk to buy into the white narrative than to think for your selves."
*
* *​
IM2, are you referring to admitted segregation-minded black conservative American Mr. Oshay Duke Jackson, creator & CEO of Negromanosphere.com, popular YouTube and Patreon social commentator, as well as American medical student studying abroad.?

*"The buffoonery remains at an all time high*" ~Oshay Duke Jackson

IM2, how many people, residing all around our planet, are following you?

Oshay Duke Jackson
57,160 subscribers 212 videos
Visit my Daily Blog at Www.negromanosphere.com. You will get content there that is not on this channel.

Oshay Vlogcast Channel
30,295 subscribers 541 videos
Welcome to the Oshay Vlog Cast Channel. I am your host "Oshay Duke Jackson." Here I vlog and do podcasts...

IM2, why you hating on a motivated, successful fellow American citizen focused on issues affecting black American and foreign born men.

Don't bother answering IM2. This man explains why apparent dysfunctional Americans HATE. :look in the mirror:

*"Perturbed American Sharing Concerns RE: Dysfunctional ‘Black’ Americans Impeding ‘Black’ Achievement"* ~RINGOTVRAW "I SPEAK THE TRUTH."


IM2, will you thank me for offering Ringo as another fellow citizen you can hate-on?

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How does that work in cities that blacks have majorities in?  When the Mayor is black and the Police Chief is black and the City Council is black...how come those cities haven't become examples of your superior "design", Milkweed?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 6, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



OldStyle, are you referring to cities like Baltimore, populated by large numbers of child abusing single mothers?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 6, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I'm referring to every city that is politically dominated by blacks.  Milkweed is making the point that whites keep blacks down by the use of "written law and policy" so I'd like him to explain why cities that ARE politically dominated by blacks aren't shining examples of their "superior design"!


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 6, 2018)

If you'll recall...Black Lives Matter took to the streets in Baltimore to protest the death of a black man while in Police custody...claiming that it was blatantly racist behavior!  The only problem with that narrative is the Mayor of Baltimore was black...the Chief of Police was black...the majority of the officers involved were black and the person who put the events in motion leading up to that man's death was a black Councilman who was married to the black District Attorney!  I'm simply curious how whites are somehow using policy to suppress black people in Baltimore when they don't control policy!


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 6, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Hello, Oldstyle. Your reply tells me you're more focused on finger pointing than identifying causes or finding solutions for curing the* widespread human dysfunction and fvvkery* existing in far too many American communities largely populated by black American citizens.

Please let me know if you decide to move past finger pointing and wish to responsibly as well as intelligently examine why Child Abuse victim Tupac Shakur created his T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* concept?

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur

 

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 6, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> If you'll recall...Black Lives Matter took to the streets in Baltimore to protest the death of a black man while in Police custody...claiming that it was blatantly racist behavior!  The only problem with that narrative is the Mayor of Baltimore was black...the Chief of Police was black...the majority of the officers involved were black and the person who put the events in motion leading up to that man's death was a black Councilman who was married to the black District Attorney!  I'm simply curious how whites are somehow using policy to suppress black people in Baltimore when they don't control policy!



You are referring to Child Abuse victim Freddie Gray. A perfectly healthy American newborn whose mother and community turned him into a traumatized, hateful person, peddling drugs to other depressed, self-harming Baltimore resident.

​
Peace.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> 
> IM2 replies to Avery, "You are an irresponsible black idiot who is miseducating whites and keeping them ignorant of the problem."
> 
> ...



Any black person who doesn't include the holistic damage to blacks  by white racism is an idiot in my view. You've got blacks adults and children suffering from continuing white racism dumb ass. And each time a black adult has to see an act of racism, whether it is on TV or in their lives, stressors which allow old oms of behavior can return. There are millions of blacks walking around here with PTSD caused by white racism you idiot! This is what we need to understand. The study of the psychological effects of racism on people color is relatively new and we must educate ourselves and whites alike to what racism actually does. You, nor any of those you mention do so.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> IM2 wrote, *"It's easier for simple minded black dummies like you and that Oshay D. Jackson punk to buy into the white narrative than to think for your selves."
> *
> ...



I'm not hating on anyone. I am speaking the truth to what I hear coming from them.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Why is it that when I drive through rural parts of states I see at least 50-100 dead all white towns?

Stop asking dumb ass questions.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If you'll recall...Black Lives Matter took to the streets in Baltimore to protest the death of a black man while in Police custody...claiming that it was blatantly racist behavior!  The only problem with that narrative is the Mayor of Baltimore was black...the Chief of Police was black...the majority of the officers involved were black and the person who put the events in motion leading up to that man's death was a black Councilman who was married to the black District Attorney!  I'm simply curious how whites are somehow using policy to suppress black people in Baltimore when they don't control policy!
> ...



That's not how that happened Jahman


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> ...



Serious question, IM2...

 


Peace.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> If you'll recall...Black Lives Matter took to the streets in Baltimore to protest the death of a black man while in Police custody...claiming that it was blatantly racist behavior!  The only problem with that narrative is the Mayor of Baltimore was black...the Chief of Police was black...the majority of the officers involved were black and the person who put the events in motion leading up to that man's death was a black Councilman who was married to the black District Attorney!  I'm simply curious how whites are somehow using policy to suppress black people in Baltimore when they don't control policy!






If I recall, BLM was protesting the police departmnts murder of a man and that is what the protest was about. Although the police who initially stopped Gray were white, the protest was about police killings of unarmed black men. Now would you like to explain how the majority of these killings have not been done in majority black administered cities?


----------



## longly (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


----------



## longly (Dec 7, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



Do not try changing the subject again. But to answer your question, you are not a free thinker and as you see here by what you just experienced with oldstyle, your thinking creates a feeling of validation for white racists.  YOU keep degrading those you claim are pro black, so does that make you, a black man, anti black? Your views are why you get denigrated by blacks. You are doing what the white man wants, blame us for problems we did not create. And like the white man you ignore and deny the root cause of the problem.

Your vision doesn't create love or happiness.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If you'll recall...Black Lives Matter took to the streets in Baltimore to protest the death of a black man while in Police custody...claiming that it was blatantly racist behavior!  The only problem with that narrative is the Mayor of Baltimore was black...the Chief of Police was black...the majority of the officers involved were black and the person who put the events in motion leading up to that man's death was a black Councilman who was married to the black District Attorney!  I'm simply curious how whites are somehow using policy to suppress black people in Baltimore when they don't control policy!
> ...



Did the matriarchal focused, man hating BLM movement bring attention to the senseless brutal manslaughter of nine-year-old Saniyah Nicholson or ten-year-old Makiyah Wilson?



 



Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> YOU keep degrading those you claim are pro black, so does that make you, a black man, anti black? Your views are why you get denigrated by blacks.



What makes you think I'm a person of color? 

Peace.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> ...




Lol that has to be the most stupidest shit I have ever heard

.



So now blacks have PSTD?



.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I've not read up on the Jackie Robinson story, because I really don't care.
> ...


That whiny ass white boy cant keep his story straight. All he knows is that he cant get all the cans out of the local land dump because of affirmative action oppressing him.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


They have and whites promptly burnt them to the ground. You need to learn more about your violent white history and the atrocities your kind commit and try to sweep under the rug.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> ...


Youre talking way above his intellectual capacity. They dont understand stuff like that.


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Lincoln was a criminal that purposely destroyed the South, and illegally destroyed state's rights.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Just a question  do you have PTSD from watching television?



.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Yea we know Democrats are evil


.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure I do from TV and life in general. However, I am strong enough to overcome it.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 7, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*

IM2 replied to Avery, *"YOU keep degrading those you claim are pro black, so does that make you, a black man, anti black? Your views are why you get denigrated by blacks."*

IM2, why have you outright repeatedly refused to answer this simple question. 

 


IM2, plz let me know when you are prepared to face reality and begin recognizing the damage PRO BLACK minded Americans are doing to the image of responsible, caring black American citizens.

*BS Talking NYC Pro Black Sa Neter Denounces 'Black Crabs in a Barrel'*


*"Sa Neter And Tommy Sotomayor 1 On 1 Conversation"* Streamed live on Nov 9, 2018 by BLACKNEWS102


Quick Bio's: Sa Neter is leader of Harlem NY's hypocritical "Conscious Community".

Tommy Sotomayor is a popular YouTube broadcaster, social commentator and apparent emotionally troubled Childhood Trauma victim highlighting the fvvkery and human dysfunction existing in far too many black American communities.

Family and community dysfunction that Tommy correctly believes is caused by selfish, immature irresponsible girls, women and MOTHERS.

Selfish girls and women who I believe President and Mrs. Obama's urban story-TRUTH-teller friends or WH guests hatefully denigrate as less than human B*tches and "HOES" "THOTS" or "RATCHET" females undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.

In the above four hour long conversation with Sa Neter, Tommy Sotomayor is on top of his game. See for yourself.

Subscribe and Share!

Peace.

 
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Evil would imply you have supernatural powers. I just think most white people are violent. My theory is that the neanderthal DNA and a genetic fear of annihilation whites have causes it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Those dove commercials could be pretty terrifing i suppose to a little black boy 


.



Say whaaaaaaat?


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your theory's are always stupid..the majority of whites are out if jail and the majority of blacks are in jail , so what does that tell you?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Not sure what you mean? Whats terrifying about a dove commercial? is that one of those violent games white people like playing?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


That tells me youre an idiot if you actually believe that and retarded if you think that has anything to do with whites being violent.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




For some reason IM dork thinks blacks get PTSD from watching television and you said the same...



I am still trying to get that .



.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> So now blacks have PSTD?



Hello Bear. Yup, it is true, many black Americans experience PTSD.

Imagine the stresses experienced when living in a community where day after day, night after night you can hear the sound of distant or nearby GUNSHOTS echoing through your neighborhood?

 

Peace.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Youre white. Stay in your lane. Its above your level of intelligence. Thats why you are having trouble figuring it out. IM2 is a wise man. You should listen to him....or not. Youre white so it really doesnt matter to be honest.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You never watched starsky and hutch?


Those are true stories, the black dude is always trying to Rob the white guy 


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




I remember one time when one of your black pals tried to steal my snow blower in the summer time .


Why would you do that?


Now that's scary.



.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


They are called stories for a reason. What is a starsky and hutch?  My parents didnt let me watch much TV until I was older. (Thank god). So I missed out on most of the brainwashing shows.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I remember one time one of your white pals blew his apartment up making meth. What kind of retard does that?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





I'm a dork is a racist homo with an IQ of like 4


..


You're smarter than he is 



.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




He got the the lithium batteries from your black pals down the street..


It turns out they came from China..


.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Youre a dork and racist homo? No such thing as IQ. White people arent smart enough to make up a test for intelligence. It would be different if they had invented math or their own alphabet or anything without help from the very people they claim they are smarter than.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


He didnt have to blow his apartment up no matter where he got the batteries or where they came from.. White people always trying to blame someone else for something stupid they did.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Let's explore that thought white guys left on an island..



Build Australia..






 




Black guys left on a island run around naked and eat people


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Hahaha


I got you .


How come when you put a bunch of white guys on an island they build Australia you put a bunch of black guys on an island and they can't even make clothes?



.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


White guys werent left on an island. They were educated by Black people that built the Pyramids and later built europe. They just copied that education in Austrailia.

Those Black guys on the Andaman Islands were separated from all the other humans on the planet until whites from europe came and killed 90% of their people via disease and violence. No wonder they will kill anyone that comes there. Also they didnt eat the guy. They buried him.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




And they eat people?


.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Every white guy has the benefit of being educated on 2 separate occassions by Blacks from Africa.  

Why do you need clothes on an island where its hot? Maybe youre ashamed of having tiny genitals?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I know. Whites have a history of eating people. Thats what the pilgrims did but that was swept under the rug too.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Don't play a game..


Those white guys were left stranded on a dessert island..


Australia, did the black bros build it?

No they ran around naked hunting kangeroos and shit..

The white people civilized that country .


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

And they were prisioners 


White criminals built Australia


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

You have Australia


And black guys running around naked







Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




This is amusing to me .


I busted your b.s.


Lol ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Blacks didn't invent a damn thing .



If they were that smart they wouldn't run around naked on an island in 2018..



This knowledge had to come from some where else.



.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Not playing a game. Whites were living in caves and eating each other when they were finally educated. No white person ever went to Australia without the benefit of exposure to the knowledge given to them by Black Africans.  Think about it for a moment. If Blacks had not twice educated europe you guys would probably be extinct.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Blacks didn't invent a damn thing .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youre white so I can forgive your ignorance but I wont argue the truth with you. You know and I know you know I know.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




This is a complete science experiment..


Whites left alone on an island builds a society.. Australia, great britian, Ireland .

Blacks left alone on an island eats one another. And runs around with no clothes on




.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

This is really werid when I think about it..



.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Whites left to their own devices will kill and eat each other or die out due to genetic abnormalities.

Blacks existed for thousands of years prior to whites and invented civilization including everything whites have based their civilizations on. .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

You claim that blacks are really smart..


If they were that smart how did they get sold into slavery?


How come they didn't build Walmarts and stuff in Africa?


.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> This is really werid when I think about it..
> 
> 
> 
> .


See? Youre starting to figure it out. Blacks educated europeans. Whites invade Africa and kill the teachers.  White civilization fails drastically to the point whites are afraid to even take bathes and Blacks come and re educate them. Whites again invade Africa this time taking prisoners to enslave.  Blacks build america and whites still trying to kill them.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> You claim that blacks are really smart..
> 
> 
> If they were that smart how did they get sold into slavery?
> ...


Thats a dumb white question. You should ask something more like if Blacks were smart why didnt they invent the sciences?  Oh thats right they did. 

Whats smart about building walmarts? Whites have very low standards when it comes to intelligence. You see why I keep saying you guys arent smart enough to create an intelligence test?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




It appears youre wrong..


Blacks destroy communities look at Detroit..


..whites build a society..


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > You claim that blacks are really smart..
> ...




If they did why do blacks run around naked on a island and throw spears?


.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Another dumb white question. You should ask why do whites wrestle pigs and wear tight white underwear?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > This is really werid when I think about it..
> ...




Lol where did blacks build America?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Yeah the Ozarks and the Appalachians are some serious societies.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


You dont know where america is?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You can educate a redneck, try doing that with a black on a dessert island..



..


Do you have PSTD yet?


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Drive into east saint Louis..



Are you proud of what blacks done?


.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I know you can educate a white person. Blacks did it to europeans on two occasions.  The problem is that whites are too stupid to get the complete education before they fuck up stuff.  

Most Blacks are way more intelligent than whites so it would be easy to educate a Black anywhere.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I am extremely proud of what Blacks have done. I kinda wish they had let whites just eat each other but the other stuff like inventing science, philosophy, steel making etc etc I am extremely proud of.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

believe was a retaliation shooting early Friday morning.

Police were already responding to a shooting on South Forsyth Street around 4 a.m. Friday when more shots rang out in a parking lot of the Greyhound station across the street. They rushed to the scene and found a woman in her 50s dead from multiple gunshots, police said. 

Just 40 minutes earlier, a woman was shot in the leg at a nearby convenience store, police said. That victim was being loaded into an ambulance when more shots were fired.

The suspect got away. 




Police said the woman who was killed had been shopping at the convenience store during the first shooting and was interviewed by the police about that crime.

Mother killed outside Greyhound station was retaliation for earlier shooting, police say


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




What have they done positive?


All blacks do is destroy not contribute to society..

If blacks contribute why isnt Africa a dream place to live?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> believe was a retaliation shooting early Friday morning.
> 
> Police were already responding to a shooting on South Forsyth Street around 4 a.m. Friday when more shots rang out in a parking lot of the Greyhound station across the street. They rushed to the scene and found a woman in her 50s dead from multiple gunshots, police said.
> 
> ...


White people love raping defenseless animals. Maybe thats why they like wrestling pigs?

Puppy rapist gets 5 years in prison


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I just told you. I admit we havent done a good job educating whites but you cant blame us for that. Its like trying to teach chimps not to bite.

Who told you Africa wasnt a dream place to live?  I dream of the day I am moving there all the time.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Africa a shit hole


Detroit a shit hole


South side of Chicago a shit hole.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You do know there is no McDonald's there right and cheetah taste like crap..

.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Africa a shit hole
> 
> 
> Detroit a shit hole
> ...


Never been to Detroit but I love Chicago and Africa.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


They have Mcdonalds in Africa but they should ban it. I dont want any white food like Mcdonalds and I dont listen to what white people say about food because they have a hard time cooking as it is.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Let us guess you going to steal a truck and float over to Africa and eat mud?


For what..


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Its much easier to fly in a plane and thats a good idea. I might definitely eat some mud from mother Africa. My people are from the south so my grandma told us about how the mud back there was beneficial to eat. Now all these years later white scientists say the same thing.  White people are always late on everything.  This is one of the reasons you whites are so hard to educate.

Eating dirt can be good for the belly, researchers find


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Wait so you don't like Denny's either?


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Seriously that's not even cool


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Depends on if they have a Black or Mexican cook.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I missed your white humor if thats what it was. If you were serious please explain.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




You can kill people by posting that


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




That's not even cool.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You know better then that




.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How can I kill people by posting this?  Do you mean white people or people in general?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Whats not cool?  I dont like flavorless food.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




A child in Australia ate dirt and became a retard..

Don't you read the news.


And he died eating mud.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Those white genes are kinda fragile like I told you.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




We can play and troll one another but we need boundaries..


You have to read the news bro..


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Eat one bro..


.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


The news is mostly full of shit and brainwashing. I'm good.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Check this out ..






50 Black Men And Boys Killed By Police



.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




So eat a slug and save the planet


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*
> 
> IM2 replied to Avery, *"YOU keep degrading those you claim are pro black, so does that make you, a black man, anti black? Your views are why you get denigrated by blacks."*
> 
> ...



I face reality, you can't.

*Rappers giving back to the community on Christmas compilation*


*Quilly Talks Giving Back, Furthering His Education, Philly Rap Scene & More With HHS1987  *


*10 Rappers With Degrees*


Rapper J. Cole Discusses Graduating Magna Cum Laude

10 American rappers who are successful business men

Reality says this is a societal problem not limited to blacks.

This is What Donald Trump Thinks of Women

Donald Trump Has Objectified A Lot Of Women On The Howard Stern Show

Mötley Crüe - Girls, Girls, Girls (Uncensored)

Warrant - Cherry Pie

I suppose you think these guys were actually talking about pie.

The Sopranos Silvio Silvio beating Tracee at Ralph's house HD

F your question because you really don't have one to ask.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > So now blacks have PSTD?
> ...



That's not the reason.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > YOU keep degrading those you claim are pro black, so does that make you, a black man, anti black? Your views are why you get denigrated by blacks.
> ...



It just gets worse for you if you are white.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well, IM2, in that case, in the interests of reducing the female-like drama you seem to adore, it would be prudent for me to remain the *"boot licking lawn jockey"* you decline to engage in an honest discussion examining why Obama's friends are hating on black American women they denigrate as bitches and hoes.

Do you agree?

Peace.


​


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

When I speak, unlike you white racists. I know of what I speak.

*Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
*Racism itself may be a traumatic experience*

Monnica T Williams Ph.D.

Allen was a young African American man working at a retail store. Although he enjoyed and valued his job, he struggled with the way he was treated by his boss.  He was frequently demeaned, given menial tasks, and even required to track African American customers in the store to make sure they weren’t stealing. He began to suffer from symptoms of depression, generalized anxiety, low self-esteem, and feelings of humiliation. After filing a complaint, he was threatened by his boss and then fired. Allen’s symptoms worsened. He had intrusive thoughts, flashbacks, difficulty concentrating, irritability, and jumpiness – all hallmarks of posttraumatic stress disorder (PTSD). Allen later sued his employer for job-related discrimination, and five employees supported his allegations. Allen was found to be suffering from race-based trauma (from Carter & Forsyth, 2009).

*Epidemiology of PTSD in Minorities*
PTSD is a severe and chronic condition that may occur in response to any traumatic event. The National Survey of American Life (NSAL) found that African Americans show a prevalence rate of 9.1% for PTSD versus 6.8% in non-Hispanic Whites, indicating a notable mental health disparity (Himle et al., 2009).  Incresed rates of PTSD have been found in other groups as well, including Hispanic Americans, Native Americans, Pacific Islander Americans. and Southeast Asian refugees (Pole et al., 2008). Furthermore, PTSD may be more disabling for minorities; for example, African Americans with PTSD experience significantly more impairment at work and carrying out everyday activities (Himle, et al. 2009).

*Racism and PTSD*
One major factor in understanding PTSD in ethnoracial minorities is the impact of racism on emotional and psychological well-being. Racism continues to be a daily part of American culture, and racial barriers have an overwhelming impact on the oppressed. Much research has been conducted on the social, economic, and political effects of racism, but little research recognizes the psychological effects of racism on people of color (Carter, 2007).Chou, Asnaani, and Hofmann (2012) found that perceived racial discrimination was associated with increased mental disorders in African Americans, Hispanic Americans, and Asian Americans, suggesting that racism may in itself be a traumatic experience.

Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



I decline to waste my time with this dishonest discussion just like every other black person here.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Much research has been conducted on the social, economic, and political effects of racism, but little research recognizes the psychological effects of racism on people of color (Carter, 2007).Chou, Asnaani, and Hofmann (2012) found that *perceived racial discrimination* was associated with increased mental disorders in African Americans, Hispanic Americans, and Asian Americans, suggesting that racism may in itself be a traumatic experience.



The keywords in this entire writing are *"perceived* racial discrimination"...

...as in...


Be fair, IM2, if you won't accept medical evidence offered by medical doctors and researchers, why would I accept evidence proffered by the PhD. doctors you often cite?

​
"How 'Childhood Trauma' affects health across a lifetime" - Pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D.


Dr. Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment, addressed inmates at Ironwood State Prison offering a compelling overview of the role that exposure to *Childhood Trauma* plays in the lives of *Emotionally Troubled* and chronically ill American teens and ADULTS.


Peace.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

*ALL RISE!
CLASS IS IN SESSION.*

The honorable IM2 presiding.

*Responding to Racism and  Racial Trauma in Doctoral Study:  An Inventory for Coping and Mediating Relationships*
KIMBERLY A. TRUONG Northeastern University
SAMUEL D. MUSEUS University of Hawaii at Manoa

Researchers have highlighted the fact that racism is a stressor that has significant negative psychological ramifications for victims of racial oppression (Bryant-Davis, 2007; Bryant-Davis & Ocampo, 2005; Carter, 2007; Carter & Forsyth, 2009; Carter et al., 2005; Clark et al., 1999; Harrell, 2000). Specifically, racism-related stress and racial trauma are consequences of racialized interactions between individuals or groups and their environment. Harrell (2000) identifies six types of situations in which racism-related stress and racial trauma occur: “racism-related life events, vicarious racism experiences, daily racism microstressors, chronic-contextual stress, collective experiences of racism, and the transgenerational transmission of group traumas” (p. 45). Moreover, Stevenson (2003) notes that experiencing racist situations that cannot be resolved results in racism-related stress and racial trauma. Some consequences of racism-related stress may include experiencing depression, headaches, anxiety, low self-esteem, humiliation, upset stomach, chest pains, tunnel vision, ulcers, back pains, nightmares, loss of appetite or overeating, nausea, shortness of breath, weeping, vomiting, fatigue, increased heart rate and hypertension, anger and frustration, difficulty concentrating, lack of productivity and motivation, sleep deprivation, and recounting specific racist situations days, weeks, months, and years after they occur as if they happened more recently (Bryant-Davis, 2007; Bryant-Davis & Ocampo, 2005; Carter, 2007; Carter & Forsyth, 2009; Clark et al., 1999; Harrell, 2000; Smith et al., 2007; Solórzano, Ceja, & Yosso, 2000; Sue et al., 2007).

Coping with Racism and Racial Trauma Coping with racism and racial trauma is a complex process that demands mental, emotional, spiritual, and physical energy and effort (Brondolo, Brady ver Halen, Pencille, Beatty, & Contrada, 2009; Carter, 2007; Cheng, 2003). Individuals must have knowledge of the strategies that they can use in specific situations and must also consider how those strategies might trigger particular responses and result in being further or less oppressed (Cheng, 2003). For example, coping methods, such as utilizing social support, might lead individuals to experience additional psychological, emotional, and physiological consequences, such as having to relive the experience while trying to rationalize it (Carter, 2007; Sanders Thompson, 2006). In addition, people who experience racism and use particular coping strategies, such as confronting an oppressor, may experience further marginalization. 

Responding to Racism and Racial Trauma in Doctoral Study: An


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Much research has been conducted on the social, economic, and political effects of racism, but little research recognizes the psychological effects of racism on people of color (Carter, 2007).Chou, Asnaani, and Hofmann (2012) found that *perceived racial discrimination* was associated with increased mental disorders in African Americans, Hispanic Americans, and Asian Americans, suggesting that racism may in itself be a traumatic experience.
> ...



Actually those are not the key words and no matter what you present, you ignore the root cause of the problem. You've got traumatized parents trying to cope with racism and children.. So until you address the homicidal white American racist, nothing gets solved.


----------



## Correll (Dec 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



At one point, he claimed that all non-whites were black, sort of. I don't know it that is where he is going with this today.


Libs just say shit. It don't mean nothing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 7, 2018)

Correll said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yep. He told me real Jews are black. His world view is humorous.


----------



## Correll (Dec 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ink on paper.


----------



## Correll (Dec 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Your pretense that today is a fair and level playing field is dismissed.


You are insulting the intelligence of everyone reading with that lie.


----------



## Correll (Dec 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I do not believe that any success by someone who is non white comes at the expense of one of my people.


I do believe that when non whites are discriminated in favor of, THAT comes at the expense of one of my people.


I've been clear about that. But you need to lie about what I believe in, and fight that strawman, because on some level you know that what I actually say and believe, 


you can't refute.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 7, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



There is no pretense and there is no lie. Nor can you prove that there is. Your victimhood and persecution complex  are noted and are humorous.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 7, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Non whites are not the recipients of any favors at the expense of "your people". "Your people" were in a position for generation after generation able to lawfully discriminate against non whites and did


Now that discrimination is against the law, and a system of more fairness is in place, you've become a victim. 

But on the other hand have stated that you have done "fairly well"

It is clear that you believe if there is a succesful non white(and of course you mean "Black") standing next to a not so successful white, that the black must have been granted favoritism at the expense of the white. 

And by denying that you believe that to be true, is a lie.

That aside, I am not going to debate your "beliefs" with you.

I've been arround far longer than you and have  heard the same rhetoric from countless individuals like you, for decades.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 7, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



I'm not looking to place blame...I'm simply pointing out that the narrative that blacks are being "kept down" by whites through written law and policy sounds good until you look at where whites are no longer in control and the situation appears to have worsened!  If that's the case then it seem prudent to look elsewhere as to why black urban communities especially have withered rather than flourished.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> When I speak, unlike you white racists. I know of what I speak.
> 
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> *Racism itself may be a traumatic experience*
> ...




Translation~ snowflake





.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



With all due respect, Katsteve...that's always been the Achilles heel of laws like Affirmative Action...by giving an advantage to the disadvantaged you leave them open to being viewed as unworthy when they do succeed.  It's the tradeoff you make.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> When I speak, unlike you white racists. I know of what I speak.
> 
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> *Racism itself may be a traumatic experience*
> ...




*and even required to track African American customers in the store to make sure they weren’t stealing.*


Wow this is real upsetting he was required to do his job?





.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 7, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I understand how that works. But any person who is a rational thinker, knows that is not always the case.

And for one to assume that such a  program automatically affects others on a widespread scale adversely, is not really thinking at all. Especially if one understands the history of why such a program was even necessary.


----------



## MarcATL (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> That whiny ass white boy cant keep his story straight. All he knows is that he cant get all the cans out of the local land dump because of affirmative action oppressing him.


LOL!! Exactly!

I know how to deal w/them. That's why whenever I focus on one of their *DUMB ASSES* and start asking questions for clarity they always come back with some BS about "I'm not going to fall for your tricks Marc!"

They start bitching and moaning whenever I decide to zoom in on their ass. How the heck can questions for clarity be "a trick?"

Reminds me of when the Republican party *SQUEALED* like stuck pigs when they had that public meeting w/Obama over healthcare. One man talking w/a room full of Republicans, they all left the meeting sobbing in tears and all of hate radio, led by Lush Rimbaugh, talking about "It was a trap! It was a trap!."

*LMBAO!!!!*

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 7, 2018)

I certainly wouldnt claim that tyrant.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...



same reason why people say water is wet. Facts, idiot


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 7, 2018)

...anybody can Talk.  

Men have arguments.


----------



## longly (Dec 7, 2018)

I don’t meet your requirements, but I do have an opinion. I think they consider it a bragging point. That is why they do it.

 He was manipulative, but most successful politicians are. However almost everyone agrees he was basically a good person.  The south   have been a lot better off if he had not been killed.  Actually everyone would have been off if he had lived. His reconciliation would have avoided muck of the hatred that the harsh occupation produced.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I dont like escargot.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Coral is a weapons grade professional whiner. It blows my mind that he actually thinks he is being discriminated against.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Thats the reason most people view whites in the US as unworthy. They had self legislated AA for centuries not just a couple of years.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your business to know what ??? That you hope to over throw whitey one day ???  Keep your friends close, but keep your enemies closer eh ??


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


And a noble cause it was, but are they're blacks whom now want to ruin the results after all the years of progress ???


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You dont remember what you asked me?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


It's good you don't speak for all people of color.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


LOL.. Uh read the next sentence...Your turn again.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 7, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Get back to us when you loons quit worshipping Obabble.




This from someone whose party still worships Reagan.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


We need to clear up the first sentence. How did you forget what you asked me?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your comprehension is lacking, as the first sentence was a prelude to the second.. Your turn ?  Care to answer the second sentence now ??


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Not until you tell me why you forgot what you asked me.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 7, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> ...anybody can Talk.
> 
> Men have arguments.




arguments can be rational or irrational.

Wouldn't it better if they had reason and facts?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And you speak for none, so don't try doing it.

A's opinion is pretty much the majority black opinion in America. If you don't think so, find an all black forum and start posting.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 7, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Is that really a question, or is it what you happen to think?
I only stated a historical fact.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 7, 2018)

otto105 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Get back to us when you loons quit worshipping Obabble.
> ...



It so depressing what some people here think passes for wit.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 7, 2018)

boedicca said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



What’s funny, is that some conservative would deny it.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Just answer the question if you can. How hard is it to answer questions here ?? Stop spinning.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Seems that's a very difficult task for you white racists here.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


All black forum eh ??? That's a little racist ain't it ??  What if there were all white anything ??  You'd be crapping your pants about it, but funny the blacks can have all black this or all black that, and it's supposed to be A-ok ?? Hypocrisy runs strong in you or your ilk doesn't it ??


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Most people view whites in the US as unworthy?  Really?  What does "self legislation" even mean?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 7, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Absolutely!  There are people who are SO much better at their job that it would be ludicrous to say they only succeeded because of Affirmative Action but my point is that you need to BE that much better than the person working beside you because you are always going to be looked at with a jaundiced eye because you were an AA hire!

Now that's one side of the equation.  The other side is the AA hire that does a terrible job yet is kept on at that job because his or her employer is scared to death of being accused of being a "racist" because they fired someone who was a minority!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



All you had to do was look it up.

Definition of SELF-LEGISLATING



*self-legislating*
adjective


*Definition of self-legislating *


: *making rules or laws for oneself*


----------



## IM2 (Dec 8, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Not really.  But since you bought it up.

*ALL RISE!  CLASS IS IN SESSION!*

The honorable IM2 presiding.

Another use of the false equivalence by whites pertains to the issues of history and cultural identification. For example, whites have been whining for years about why they cannot have a white history month. To ask this question, one must either be severely mentally challenged, suffering from psychosis, or are a racist purposefully building a strawman. I’m serious when I say that. I am always stumped when I am asked that question. Are these people really that stupid? Do they not pay attention to how American history has been portrayed? Is it that just because it’s not called white history do they not think that whites have not been described as part of history?

How much plainer does it need to be made?  The founders of this nation were all white men. Do we need to say that 55 white men founded this nation for whites to feel they have been given their accurate place in American history? Do we describe George Washington as the first white president and continue to name 44 presidents as the white presidents for some whites to understand just how much white history has been taught? They whine about February but what do we call the other months in reference to American history? Should we call the 11 other months of the year white history month so that whites can understand?

The same goes for other cultural matters. I have heard whites crying about Miss Black America.  The usual whining is how unfair it is and how the outcry would be huge if whites had a pageant that was named Miss White America. What do they think the pageant was from 1921 until 1970 when no one of color was allowed to compete in the pageant? It was not until 1970 that a black contestant participated in the Miss America pageant, Miss Cheryl Brown. So then it was apparent the pageant was for whites only. For 50 years it was the Miss White America Pageant. Now just because white people didn’t call it that doesn’t mean that wasn’t what it was. It took until 1983 for a woman of color to win the pageant and these two things alone were why there was and is a Miss Black USA. Are whites that blind to the things they have done to think they are not included just because they did not expressly name something the white this or that even while excluding anyone not white?

Whites are crying about Historically Black Colleges. But then just because you call yourself Harvard doesn’t exclude the fact that you are historically white. I can say that for almost every university, private or public in this country. Blacks built colleges because we weren’t allowed into historically white colleges and today just because whites don’t call these colleges exactly what they are, they cry about HBCU’s like there is no such things as an HWCU.

Then we have the granddaddy of them all. The substitution theory. I call this the substitution theory because this is when conservative or republican whites decide to build the scarecrow. This theory holds that if you substitute the word white instead of black things are treated differently and because of this whites are losing their rights and freedom.  For example it’s cool for blacks to have a TV station called BET, but if you let whites have such a station it is racist.

_“It's totally racist to have Black History Month, Black Music Awards, Black only magazines... If whites had White Music Awards or something like that, all the snowflakes, white and brown, would go apeshit. And there would be a massive run on bananas.”_

_“If you replaced everything with a White, it would not be taken well by minorities of this country.
I.E replace Farrakhan with David Duke, and replace African American interests, with White American interests.... How would minorities react to that?”_

*White USMB forum poster*​
People can’t be this dumb. For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded. It is apparent that alternative facts did not start during the Trump Administration.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You really are that stupid. Do whites look at themselves with jaundiced eyes for the AA they have got continuously or a minimum of 242 years? The other side of the equation is that whites get hired, do a piss poor job ad still get promoted.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Interesting concept..."Professor"!

You cite Miss America past racism as the reason to have a Miss Black America?  Since 1980 a black woman has won Miss America on an average of once every 3 years which means that for the past forty years black women have been winning that contest at a far greater rate than their population ratio in the US and yet you STILL have a Miss Black America pageant?  Why is that when it's obvious that blacks are no longer discriminated against at the Miss America pageant?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 8, 2018)

You cite college enrollments as proof of systemic racism in America?  I suppose you think Barack Obama got into Columbia and Harvard Law School on the merits of his academic work and not because of his skin pigmentation?  Let's be honest here...Ivy League colleges FIGHT over qualified black applicants and admit those who aren't as qualified as other racial pools.  If you're an Asian student trying to get into Harvard you've got your work cut out for you because you're going to face a quota system that places other races before you.  Yet we STILL have historic black colleges?  Why exactly?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 8, 2018)

Do you still claim that blacks are "under represented" on television and THAT is why you need a BET?  Do you even watch TV these days?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Making rules or laws for "oneself" is the nature of politics!  What's remarkable about US history is the times that a white majority have passed legislation that benefits those who are not white.  Yet you think the world views American whites as "unworthy"?  The world has become rather stupid then...hasn't it?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 8, 2018)

otto105 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




Forgive me, but I do not recognize you as an authority on anything either humorous or interesting.


----------



## Taz (Dec 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...


It sounds better than "we're the party of Trump"?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Even without a program like AA(which now benefits more military vets, disabled people, and white females), a black employee in most cases still needs to work harder in order to not be scrutinized negatively. 

Because of the fact that it is typically assumed automatically that they were an AA hire. And that is not the case more often than not.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 8, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Spinning? Your question does not really even make sense. 

Define what "results" you are referring to.

The preservation of the union:? Or slavery being abolished as a circumstance of preserving the union?

Furthermore, I do not speak for or think for every black citizen. I speak for myself.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 8, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Would you like to claim that blacks are more likely to get fired from a government job than any other racial group?  I dare you to because anyone who's worked in Civil Service for that past forty years knows that's a crock!  You think black college professors need to work harder than their white colleagues?  Interesting...so the saying in academia is "publish or perish" meaning if you want to be granted tenure you need to be writing scholarly works that are published or you're NOT getting tenure!  So let's take college lecturer Barack Obama as an example...what scholarly works did he publish while teaching at Chicago University?  To save you the search I'll give you the answer to that question...ZERO!  Now do you think Barry was ever in danger of being fired by that school?  If you DO...then you're naïve to the nth degree!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



And your point is what?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I am far from being "naive" or misinformed. I have not lived 67 years and learned nothing about the mindset of employers in America. Before retiring, 
I WAS an employer who made final hiring decisions.

I was one of the fortunate ones, who long ago recognized these truths, by being taught the truth by parents who were around when it was nearly impossible to get a foot in the door..


If you choose to,
read these articles that I read some time ago.

What is outlined is factual.

Black Workers Really Do Need to Be Twice as Good - The Atlantic


Study: anti-black hiring discrimination is as prevalent today as it was in 1989


----------



## IM2 (Dec 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> You cite college enrollments as proof of systemic racism in America?  I suppose you think Barack Obama got into Columbia and Harvard Law School on the merits of his academic work and not because of his skin pigmentation?  Let's be honest here...Ivy League colleges FIGHT over qualified black applicants and admit those who aren't as qualified as other racial pools.  If you're an Asian student trying to get into Harvard you've got your work cut out for you because you're going to face a quota system that places other races before you.  Yet we STILL have historic black colleges?  Why exactly?






That is a lie abut Asian students. And why do we still have historically white collages? You do realize that whites have always been admitted primarily because of  their skin pigmentation. You are not being honest. .


----------



## IM2 (Dec 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You are talking out of your ass.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Mike Dwight (Dec 8, 2018)

I AM HERE TO ANSWER THE POST. THE OP WAS A QUESTION. I TRIED TO READ A SINGLE ANSWER IN 10 PAGES OF THIS CRAP. I UNDERSTAND WHY THEY ALWAYS SPOUT THE REPUBLICAN PARTY IS THE PARTY OF LINCOLN.

Not that I care nor that I'm republican.

Democratic Party was actually the older party formed with Andrew Jackson the 7th President. The Newer party was the Republican party formed with Abraham Lincoln the 16th President. These parties replaced other parties like the Federalists or the Whigs, these are just masses of political people, mind you. So from 7th President Andrew Jackson to 28th President Woodrow Wilson after the Civil War and Reconstruction, Democrat Presidents referenced the Democracy of Athens. Andrew Jackson allowed all White Males to vote instead of Landed Males, a long road to inclusive democracy away from a Powerful Few, we enjoy today. Athens was a Direct Democracy rather than the Roman Representative Republic, even Ancient Rome had a Senate in which hierarchy of men represented the lower class. In Athens also, every male citizen any adult male citizen over the age of 20 could take part,[27] and it was a duty to do so. The officials of the democracy were in part elected by the Assembly and in large part chosen by lottery in a process called sortation. coloured stones were used, white for yes and black for no, direct democracy. The Parthenon famously where Athens voted to War with Persia, 300 style.The general story is the Republicans were no longer the New York Fat Cat factory owners, the smooth-talkin' self-made lawyer "laws"... Aboma! Abe's 'states not legally seceding are not the states at all in a war of civilian unrest' jargon so forth, and the Democrats were no longer the angry plantation owners around World War 2. I'm Not going to say Blacks switched sides, they were manipulatively included in the Democratic votes by the Southern Governors in the ballots, so its beyond our measurement and its the same party, with radically different reversal platforms. Republicans on the other hand, just look at Eisenhower, "defending all citizens regardless of class", (black). They just like talking that way I guess. Lincoln's citizenship extended to everyone in our borders fixes things? Lincoln-era amendment making anyone born here a US Citizen, so Slavery shapes our view today, its something foreign countries say exists nowhere else, but now its a Democrat's favorite, right? Mexicans getting born here? No other country in the world has Natural-Born Citizenship? I don't know, I get lost in politics.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > You cite college enrollments as proof of systemic racism in America?  I suppose you think Barack Obama got into Columbia and Harvard Law School on the merits of his academic work and not because of his skin pigmentation?  Let's be honest here...Ivy League colleges FIGHT over qualified black applicants and admit those who aren't as qualified as other racial pools.  If you're an Asian student trying to get into Harvard you've got your work cut out for you because you're going to face a quota system that places other races before you.  Yet we STILL have historic black colleges?  Why exactly?
> ...


Trump's Justice Department Takes on Harvard's Asian Quotas | RealClearPolitics

You really don't know this?  Sad...really...


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



My "point" is that what you're claiming doesn't stand up to even a cursory examination!  If black contestants are winning the Miss America pageant on an average of once every 3 years THEN IT'S PRETTY DAMNED OBVIOUS THAT RACISM TOWARDS BLACKS DOESN'T EXIST IN THAT CONTEST ANY MORE!  So why is it you're still having a Miss Black America?


----------



## Mike Dwight (Dec 8, 2018)

Historic Black ARE THE funniest institutions in America. ya so we hate racism, we're integrationist, no one wants to integrate in our direction, we didn't get the desegregation orders the public schools did. so funny. colleges, beauty contest apparently? Hello this is Booker T Washington of Tuskegee, just writing in to Uncle Tom all over the place, mr president.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Whites have consistently, specifically, and overwhelmingly passed laws that benefited only white people not to mention laws that harmed other races.  Come on dude. Its not even something thats debatable.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yet they have also passed laws that benefit other racial groups, Milkweed!  You still haven't explained that.  So it's obvious that the "white majority" does indeed pass legislation that isn't racist in nature and does so quite often actually.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 8, 2018)

The "$60,000 question" of course is what do blacks do when they have majorities?  Do they pass legislation that is helpful to other racial groups or do they pass legislation that is designed to help them?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


He'll say it's to celebrate black culture of course... The problem with that, is the discrimination by certain blacks against the celebration of white culture by whites, and this is because he and other's like him fear that if White's unite in any way what so ever, then their main goal to come out of it is to discriminate against blacks or to exclude the blacks.

Even though it doesn't happen, they ain't gonna chance it, so they absolutely must stay in charge of a huge percentage of the government in order to stop any collusion amongst the white cultures period.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> The "$60,000 question" of course is what do blacks do when they have majorities?  Do they pass legislation that is helpful to other racial groups or do they pass legislation that is designed to help them?


What did Obama do ??? Nevermind because we know the answer to that one. He is the reason that we have this strong division going on right now in America.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Do you still claim that blacks are "under represented" on television and THAT is why you need a BET?  Do you even watch TV these days?



Yep. As long as whites own TV stations blacks can own TV stations.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 8, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Where is the celebration of white culture by whites being discriminated against?

You are really dumb.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 8, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The "$60,000 question" of course is what do blacks do when they have majorities?  Do they pass legislation that is helpful to other racial groups or do they pass legislation that is designed to help them?
> ...



BS.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I know this.

Students at Harvard University are *predominantly White* with a *smaller Asian population*. The school has *very high racial diversity*.

*Racial demographics of Harvard University students*
*Race* *Percent of Students*
*White 44% *
*Black 6% *
*Hispanic 10% *
*Asian 19% *
*American Indian / Alaskan 0% *
*Hawaiian / Pacific Islander 0% *
*Two or more races 6% *
*International 11% *
*Race Unknown 3% *

Harvard University Student Demographics

There are 3 times the number of Asians at Harvard than blacks even as blacks have 3 times the population of Asians. That 19 percent is 4 times the population of Asians in this country. White racists have used Asians to try ending AA and it's all based on lies.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You don't have a point.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Who told you that I had to explain anything? My point is and has always been that whites have self legislated themselves a head start. Thats not debatable. The facts are self evident and the actions have had repercussions for my people that continue to this day.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> The "$60,000 question" of course is what do blacks do when they have majorities?  Do they pass legislation that is helpful to other racial groups or do they pass legislation that is designed to help them?


Thats not a question at all. You only need to know your history to figure that out. Blacks went to europe and educated whites and this was after educating them the first time via Egypt.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> The "$60,000 question" of course is what do blacks do when they have majorities?  Do they pass legislation that is helpful to other racial groups or do they pass legislation that is designed to help them?



When we get a majority, we'll then see.

Do you actually think before you post or do you chose to try reversing everything like that's supposed to make a case?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So. Where is the "widespread discrimination" against white students?

Blacks are far underrepresented here, yet the resident nuts here will still swear that "their people" are victims.

SMGDH


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Now whose being retarded ???  You is, because you take head counts, and try to apply that to entrance exams and/or scores.

Skin color should mean nothing when it comes to qualifying for colleges based upon scores. Either you score well enough to get in or you don't.  Fair enough right ???  Not in your mind it ain't, because in your mind it's all about skin color instead of character and intellect, and going after whitey no matter the place or time. If anything it's unfair to those of color that really work hard to prove themselves to be intellectually compatible to any other person when it comes to their SAT scores. You and people like Obama etc focusing on quota's and numbers are not being fair to those who really work hard to get in, and that's a shame because it cheapens the whole experience for all participants, and leaves to door wide open to suggest that people cheated or we're given an unfair advantage or edge in order to get accepted.

The idea for you is to flood everything with the numbers even if it lowers the quality or experience of everyone involved, just to make sure that blacks are placed upon a level footing with whites no matter what the circumstances and/or situation is.

This may have worked over time, but at what point does it stop in order to bring back individual achievement as to be rewarded in our society again ?????? Or is it that the idea now is to cement this way of thinking into society, and into the educational system in order to safe gaurd the results over the years, and to ensure the same results for years to come ??? 

If the case is to concrete these ideas into the nation's future, then socialism or communism is the only answer in doing so.

So are you a Socialist or Communist ??


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Of course whites had a head start duh... They have fought for this place since Independence and before, and you and your buddy trying to disrespect that fact or ignore it as if it was a bad thing is the rub. Don't make whites regret their compassion and humanitarian side in which was used to set the blacks free, and then to allow them to struggle their way to Independence here just as the whites had to do that very same thing early on in this new nation.


----------



## Correll (Dec 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Sure there is, well documented, as you well know.


You lie, because you support it, because it benefits you and your people.


Your racism is noted and dismissed. I'm very happy with the genetic hand dealt me.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The "$60,000 question" of course is what do blacks do when they have majorities?  Do they pass legislation that is helpful to other racial groups or do they pass legislation that is designed to help them?
> ...



You have 84% of the population of Detroit, IM2.  Did you want to point out all of the legislation that's been passed in Detroit to benefit other racial groups?


----------



## Correll (Dec 9, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I've not read up on the Jackie Robinson story, because I really don't care.
> ...




Imagine the phrase "such as they were" with a very snide and mocking tone. 



My point stands. Whites demonstrated their lack of racism with the ease which with the first black President ran and took office.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The "$60,000 question" of course is what do blacks do when they have majorities?  Do they pass legislation that is helpful to other racial groups or do they pass legislation that is designed to help them?
> ...



Perhaps some of them should have gone south and "educated" the rest of Africa?  Yes, Colonial rule hurt minorities in Africa but most of those countries have had black majority rule for a long, long time...so how have they fared with that?  Hard to find more corrupt areas or more impoverished.


----------



## Correll (Dec 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



THe blacks that did that, are not the blacks of today.


----------



## Correll (Dec 9, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



And he fits in with no problem with modern liberals/dems.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Where is the discrimination?  It's right there in front of your face but you're wearing your "victim blinders" and thus can't see it!  If Harvard was to judge it's applicants solely on their academic records and their extra curricular achievements FAR more Asian students would now be enrolled at that school!  Harvard is an elite college.  In order to get into such a school it takes stellar grades for an Asian student to even be considered.  On the other hand if you're a black student with good grades you've got a very good shot at getting in.  Why?  Because Harvard IS under represented in the number of blacks that attend there and Harvard now has a policy of grading applicants in order to keep Asians out but bring blacks in.


----------



## Denizen (Dec 9, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...



The message: The GOP lawmakers have the energy of a 150-year-old cadaver and it would require necromancers to make sense of GOP policy.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

To claim that Barack Obama "qualified" for Harvard Law School with his pedestrian grades at Occidental and Columbia without the aid of Affirmative Action is laughable!  He got in for one reason and one reason alone.  He was black.  To claim that Barack Obama "qualified" to be the President of the Harvard Law Review is just as laughable!  That was an honor that used to be granted to the person with the best academic record at Harvard.  Shortly before Barry became President of the Law Review however they changed that to judging them on a essay that they'd written.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

Denizen said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> ...



Ah...it's the board's newest bomb thrower!  Getting anyone to take the bait with your insults and general nonsense today, Denizen?  Or have most people started to put you on ignore yet?


----------



## Denizen (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Ignorance is your finest quality.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

Denizen said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...



Coming from you, Denizen...I'll take that as a glowing compliment!  You're not here for intelligent debate...you're here to try and stir up as much trouble as you can.  You know it...I know it.


----------



## Denizen (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> To claim that Barack Obama "qualified" for Harvard Law School with his pedestrian grades at Occidental and Columbia without the aid of Affirmative Action is laughable!  He got in for one reason and one reason alone.  He was black.  To claim that Barack Obama "qualified" to be the President of the Harvard Law Review is just as laughable!  That was an honor that used to be granted to the person with the best academic record at Harvard.  Shortly before Barry became President of the Law Review however they changed that to judging them on a essay that they'd written.



You are fire-bombing Barack Obama in a thread about Republicans. You are a wretched, abject, victim of Trumpery.

Your worst quality is a lack of a sense of humor.


----------



## Denizen (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Truth, meritorious arguments, and facts evidently cause you severe pain.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

Denizen said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...



I find you mildly amusing, Denizen!  I mean let's be honest you haven't had a "meritorious" argument since you came on here!  You poke at people and hope they get angry about it and respond to you in such a way that you can label them as extreme.  I'm not quite sure why that gives you the thrill that it seems to...but that's your issue...not mine!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 9, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


The only thing whites did was wipe out most of the NA's due to carrying diseases.  They almost died themselves because they had no clue how to survive. Whites did nothing but fuck up the entire time they were "founding" this nation. It would still be a penal colony if not for Blacks. Whites knew that they were the weak race so they needed a head start. I am glad you agree but I really wasnt asking for your agreement. I was just pointing out the facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Not sure what your deflection has to do with the point other than an admission that my point is the truth?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your twisting of the facts is noted, and your hatred of whites is also noted.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 9, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


What does that mean for me? How does that affect my life?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Wrong. There are 3 times the umber of Asians than blacks at Harvard so what you say cannot be true. It's just that simple. If you replace every black/Hispanic with a Asian student, they would make up 36 percent of the student body, still less than whites even as they outperform whites on academic records. This NOT about denying asians spots for blacks. But this is what you racists will continue repeating. It IS about making certain  whites continue being the majority of students at Harvard. Because white legacy students are admitted with no  regard to academic record.  Stop whining about some shit whites like you make up so you can claim victimhood.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I have no need to be a victim. I graduated from college long ago and am retired.
.
But, applying your "logic", there should be less white students admitted and more Asian students enrolled.

And would likely be the case if legacy admissions accounted for less admissions at universities like Harvard.

That aside, it sounds like you are implying that there are NO black students enrolled there, that got in based on their qualifications.

At Trial, Harvard’s Asian Problem and a Preference for White Students from “Sparse Country”


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> To claim that Barack Obama "qualified" for Harvard Law School with his pedestrian grades at Occidental and Columbia without the aid of Affirmative Action is laughable!  He got in for one reason and one reason alone.  He was black.  To claim that Barack Obama "qualified" to be the President of the Harvard Law Review is just as laughable!  That was an honor that used to be granted to the person with the best academic record at Harvard.  Shortly before Barry became President of the Law Review however they changed that to judging them on a essay that they'd written.



For you to be white and even talk like you do is laughable. What a delusional bastard like you think AA is your white ass has always been given. YOU were admitted into college because of AA. YOU got a job because of AA. YOU were promoted because of AA. YOU, your parents, your grand parents and all of your family. Everything you have is because of AA if AA is what you say it is.

Obama graduated with a JD degree _magna cum laude_ from Harvard in 1991. AA did not go to class, take tests, or do his papers or research projects.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You know nothing about Africa.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2018)

Good to see this forum is still nothing but a pigpen for idiotic racist losers of all colors to indulge in self-denigration. 


  all you racist douche bags on all sides


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


When was the US a "penal colony?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I was a history major, IM2...I actually know quite a bit about the history of most areas.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > To claim that Barack Obama "qualified" for Harvard Law School with his pedestrian grades at Occidental and Columbia without the aid of Affirmative Action is laughable!  He got in for one reason and one reason alone.  He was black.  To claim that Barack Obama "qualified" to be the President of the Harvard Law Review is just as laughable!  That was an honor that used to be granted to the person with the best academic record at Harvard.  Shortly before Barry became President of the Law Review however they changed that to judging them on a essay that they'd written.
> ...



As for how I got into college?  I attended on an athletic scholarship and it wasn't awarded because of my skin pigmentation!


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 9, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Good to see this forum is still nothing but a pigpen for idiotic racist losers of all colors to indulge in self-denigration.
> 
> 
> all you racist douche bags on all sides


Look whose talking...  ROTFLMBO.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



History of what? You know nothing about Africa.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Your while life you have been awarded things because of my skin pigmentation. As for how I got into college?  I attended on an athletic scholarship for wrestling and AA did not win wrestling matches for me.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Since what you say has never been....


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Actually blacks have fought in all the same wars whites have. You suffer from delusions of grandeur loser.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And you base that observation on what?  My "whiteness"?  Because as we all know...the only historians who know ANYTHING about Africa...ARE OF COURSE BLACK!!!

Could you possibly BE any more of a racist?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What exactly have I been "awarded" in my life because of your skin pigmentation?  I grew up on a dairy farm and was up milking cows every morning at 4:00 AM.  I got THAT because of the color of your skin?  I played hockey from when I was a small child and put in endless hours of practice to get to the point where a college deemed me worthy of a scholarship!  How did your "blackness" help me achieve THAT?  I got a degree in history.  How did your pigmentation make THAT possible?  Your whole contention is victimhood taken to the point of farce!


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Did your ancestors fight in the Civil War?  One of mine did.  He was an officer in the 54th Massachusetts Infantry Regiment.  What's sad is he lost an arm at the battle of Fort Wagner fighting so black racists like yourself could reinvent history where all whites are racists and all blacks are their victims!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I base it on your ignorance of the full effect of colonialism as well as your lack of understanding of current western influences.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Everything you have is due to white racial preferences.  My pigmentation has nothing to do with anything here. It's all about yours.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Yep. They did. And then they, their children, grandchildren etc., faced aparthied done by your ancestors for the next 100 years. There is no reinvent history here bitch This is about true history not your racist white fictional accounts.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So now you're going to accuse my ancestor who commanded a black volunteer Civil War regiment of "apartheid"?  Let me school YOU a little, professor!  The Confederates vowed to hang any white officer caught leading black troops.  My ancestor knew that and still volunteered to serve with the 54th.  He also refused to accept his pay until the black troops who served under him were paid the same amount as white troops.  That's not some "racist white fictional account"...that's what took place.  To be quite blunt...you're a bit of an asshole for assuming that all whites are racists because SOME whites oppressed blacks!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I will ignore your whiny ignorance about how I am assuming that all whites are racists. The fact is that no matter what you say, after the civil war America had apartheid that whites created and benefitted from. That includes you and your family. What you think AA is whites have received since at least July 4, 1776.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You're pathetic.  I can't believe a grown ass man cries as much as you do.  Yes...blacks were discriminated against!  Yes...that wasn't fair.  Newsflash for ya', Sparky!  We've had a black President!  Cities in the deep South have black Police Chiefs and Mayors!  The most popular athletes in the country are black.  The highest paid entertainers in the country are black!  Don't you think it's time to come into the new century and admit that racism simply doesn't exist like it once did?  The biggest problem facing the black community today isn't whites "keeping them down" it's a culture that glorifies the wrong things and leaders who are more concerned about getting their piece of the pie than they are about fixing black issues.  THAT is what's destroying black communities across America today...it isn't some lingering "apartheid" that you see behind every bush and fence!


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 10, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


What kind of stupid question is that? Dont you know your history?


----------



## MaryL (Dec 10, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> What is it, exactly, are they trying to say, or communicate when they spout that line?
> 
> I'd love to have the self-professed Republicans, Conservatives and other assorted Rightwingers of USMB weigh in on this.
> 
> Proceed...


 We proceed.
We need your permission or something.Yeah about that...fuck you and the horse you ride on.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 10, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Thats all in spite of white racism. We are too strong for whites to keep us down.  What would kill you and crush your spirit we shake off everyday and keep going.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 10, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Here we go, another dumb white racist trying to lecture me about what the black community needs.

So I am going to be brief. Fuck what you think. This is not about being satisfied because racism doesn't exist like it once dd. It's easy for a bloated white man who doesn't have to face the racism that isn't like it used to be to sit on his fat ass talking about how much better things are. But until there is NO racism, not that it is still exists but be happy there is less, the fight will continue.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Whites also, to a lesser extent.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So the US was a "penal colony" but that was halted by blacks?  I can only assume you're confusing the practice of indentured servitude which was an aspect of early Colonial life with the practice of sending English convicts to far off places like Australia?  Before you attempt to lecture others on history perhaps you should know some first?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I'm a "bloated white man" because I point out that racism doesn't exist like it used to?  Fuck what I think?  Good come back!  Well not really...it's the come back of someone who doesn't HAVE a come back!  What is it that makes me a "racist"?  That I'm calling you out on YOUR rather obvious racism?  That I'm pointing out that we HAVE elected a black man President?  That we HAVE black Mayors and black Police Chiefs in the very southern cities where white authorities once used dogs and fire hoses on black protestors?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 10, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


See what happens when you assume? You end up displaying your ignorance. In your confusion you assumed that the indentured servitude had nothing to do with it. The english also sent convicts to far off places like the US. When that occurs the place they are sending them to is called a penal colony. I noticed you said you majored in history?  Did you go to some crackerjack institution that neglected to tell you this history?

Penal colony - Wikipedia

"T*he British used colonial North America as a penal colony through a system of indentured servitude.* Merchants would transport the convicts and auction them off (for example) to plantation owners upon arrival in the colonies. It is estimated that some 50,000 British convicts were sent to colonial America and the majority landed in the Chesapeake colonies of Maryland and Virginia. Transported convicts represented perhaps one-quarter of all British emigrants during the 18th century.[1] The colony of Georgia, for example, was first founded by James Edward Oglethorpe who originally intended to use prisoners taken largely from debtors' prison, creating a "Debtor's Colony," where the prisoners could learn trades and work off their debts. Even though this largely failed, the idea that the state began as a penal colony has persisted, both in popular history and local lore.[2] The British would often ship Irish, Scots, and the Welsh to the Americas whenever rebellions took place in Ireland, Wales or Scotland, but these were sent mostly to Maryland and Virginia, not Georgia"


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



As usual, Wikipedia ALMOST knows what it's talking about!  There were essentially four types of "labor" in Colonial America...free men working for a wage...indentured servants (who typically entered that state voluntarily!) who would work for a set amount of years at a set price and then be given their freedom...convicts convicted of petty crimes that England sent to the America's because they had no room in their jails for such prisoners...and African slaves.  

What Wikipedia doesn't go into is WHY indentured servitude was something the Colonies desired and why the Colonies resisted the importation of convicts under the guise of indentured servitude.  In essence the British Crown FORCED the Colonies to take convicts when the Colonies wanted nothing to do with them.  Virginia and Maryland were FAR from Penal Colonies!  The Virginia Assembly passed legislation designed to make the import of convicts cost prohibited way back in the early 1700's only to have Britain overturned that legislation because they were beset with a crime wave following several crop failures and their jails were overflowing.  The truth is that Britain ATTEMPTED to make it's Colonies in the America's a penal colony but the Colonies wanted no part of that.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 10, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Sorry bub. When you send convicts somewhere and its a colony then by definition it becomes a penal colony.  No one cares about different classes and all that other BS you just tried to muddy the waters with.  

Definition of PENAL COLONY

*penal colony*
noun

*Definition of penal colony *


: a place where prisoners are sent to live


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 10, 2018)

It wasn't that blacks replaced indentured servants because evil white men in the America's decided to oppress them...there simply weren't enough people in Great Britain desperate enough to sign up for indentured service!  The economy in Great Britain had improved...jobs were to be had...there wasn't the need to barter away a portion of your life in servitude in order to keep from starving!  Better economic conditions in Great Britain is what stopped indentured servitude...not the importation of slave labor.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 10, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



We have fewer murders today than in the past. Are we to be satisfied and stop trying to end murder because there is less of it? This is the type of logic whites like you use. Me refusing to be satisfied with less racism does not make me a racist.

Your attempts to change the discussion of how you have everything you have due to what you think AA is shows that you have problems. You bought up the civil war and when I started talking about what happened after the war you try this shit.  Your entire argument is blacks should be grateful to whites.

It' s like this you miserable, trifling ass white racist piece of dung. Racism should never have existed so no one has to be happy because there is less of it today. It's easy for a white man like you to say this because your ass has never faced it. I do not have to pat whites on the back for reducing a problem they created. We blacks have reduced crime and other things in our hoods and are not credited for that because it has not ended. But you want us to praise your white asses for a reduction. So yes, fuck what you think.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 10, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> It wasn't that blacks replaced indentured servants because evil white men in the America's decided to oppress them...there simply weren't enough people in Great Britain desperate enough to sign up for indentured service!  The economy in Great Britain had improved...jobs were to be had...there wasn't the need to barter away a portion of your life in servitude in order to keep from starving!  Better economic conditions in Great Britain is what stopped indentured servitude...not the importation of slave labor.



That is incorrect.

*"From the standpoint of the masters, the poor whites of Europe presented equally serious problems. The supply of poor whites, like the supply of Indians, was limited; and poor whites, like Indians, but for different reasons, could escape and blend into the whiteness of their countrymen. The most serious problem, however, was that poor whites had tenuous but nonetheless important connections with circuits of power. There were pressure groups in England that concerned themselves with the plight of poor whites. This fact alone drastically limited the options of Colonial masters. For in order to safeguard the relatively limited supply of poor whites, it was necessary to make costly -- from the standpoint of the masters -- concessions to white servants and to improve their living conditions. 

The last group -- the group finally selected -- did not have these disadvantages, as Oscar and Mary F. Handlin noted: "Farthest removed from the English, least desired, [the African] communicated with no friends who might be deterred from following. Since his coming was involuntary, nothing that happened to him would increase or decrease his numbers. To raise the status of Europeans by shortening their terms would ultimately increase the available hands by inducing their compatriots to emigrate; to reduce the Negro's term would produce an immediate loss and no ultimate gain. By mid century the servitude of Negroes seem generally lengthier than that of whites; and thereafter the consciousness dawns that the Blacks will toil for the whole of their lives. ..." 

Unhappily for the Africans, they had none of the disadvantages of the Indians and poor whites, and they had -- again from the standpoint of the planters -- distinct advantages. They were marked by color and hence could not escape so easily. The supply seemed to be inexhaustible, and the labor of Africans was relatively inexpensive when compared with the cost of transporting and maintaining white indentured servants for a limited number of years. This last fact was decisive, and it was clearly understood by the colonists as early as 1645. It was in that year that  Emanuel Downing sent a famous letter to his brother-in-law John Winthrop, saying, among other things: "If upon a Just Warre the Lord shold deliver [Narragansett Indians] into our hands, wee might easily have men woemen and children enough to exchange for Moores, which wilbe more gaynefull pilladge for us then wee conceive, for I doe not see how wee can thrive untill we get into a stock of slaves sufficient to doe all our business, for our children's children will hardly see this great Continent filled with people, soe that our servants will still desire free dome to plant for themselves, and not stay but for verie great wages. And I suppose you know verie well how wee shall mayneteyne 20 Moores cheaper than one Englishe servant." 

Twenty Africans for the price of one English servant -- how could a Puritan resist such a deal! And how could he overlook the final and deciding factor: the Africans were vulnerable. There were no large power groups nearby to retaliate in their name. Nor did they have power groups on the international scene to raise troublesome questions. They were, in fact, naked before their enemies, and their enemies were legion. 

As the pointer on the roulette wheel neared the African number, the power brokers of England suddenly and dramatically increased the odds against Africans by announcing a new policy of restricted white emigration and massive support of the African Slave Trade. With the formation of the Royal African Company (1672), the wheel of fate came to an abrupt halt before the black square. For henceforth, as James C. Ballagh has pointed out, it would be "the policy of the king, and of the Duke of York, who stood at the head of the [Royal African] Company, to hasten the adoption of slavery by enactments cutting off the supply of indented servants, at the same time that large importations of slaves were made by their agents."*

'The Road Not Taken', by Lerone Bennett


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 10, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Miserable, trifling ass white racist piece of dung?  Sure is nice to have a civil discussion with a fellow intellectual, "Professor"!  (eye roll)

Racism should never have existed?  Interesting concept.  I would argue that racism per se exists in man and always has.  We formed tribes and looked at outsiders with distrust from the very start.  Various forms of tribalism have been carried down from the cave men until now.  Whether it was Mongols, Romans, Persians, Greeks, Prussians, Cossacks, Apache or Eskimo humans form into groups and invariably view other groups with suspicion.  What you seem to think only exists between blacks and whites exists not only there but virtually everywhere.  Mexicans feel superior to El Salvadorans...El Salvadorans feel superior to people from Guatemala.  Why?  Because they are from different "tribes"!  Thirty years ago Irish kids from Southie in Boston would beat up blacks they found in "their" neighborhood but they would also beat up white kids from other areas outside of Southie simply because they weren't from Southie and were therefore suspect.  You're not getting rid of tribalism...I'm sorry but you're not.  The "tribes" will change...that part of human nature will not.


----------

